# What fears did you face today?



## apx24

Just post anything that you did that made you feel even a little bit uncomfortable. No achievement is too small.

I'll start: I've had to make this phone call for work, and I've put it off for days (phone anxiety) and I finally tried it today, the call went to voicemail but I will try again later. 

What about you guys?


----------



## Entrensik

I faced another day of feeling like sh*t.


----------



## Depressed94

Me too


----------



## Kevin001

I went to Buffalo Wild Wings today to see if my new meds are helping and it was a disaster. The place was packed and I had to sit right in the middle of the place where people where all around me. I was freaking out. What made it worst was there were so many hot girls there. I was sweating in there. I tried to talk low and eat as fast as possibly. I don't even think I made eye contact with the waitress.....ugh.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Kevin001 said:


> I went to Buffalo Wild Wings today to see if my new meds are helping and it was a disaster. The place was packed and I had to sit right in the middle of the place where people where all around me. I was freaking out. What made it worst was there were so many hot girls there. I was sweating in there. I tried to talk low and eat as fast as possibly. I don't even think I made eye contact with the waitress.....ugh.


Even if you felt it was a disaster, you should still feel proud that you went face to face with your fear. Plus, you managed to stick through it despite your nerves getting to you. That's commendable, man. At least now you know what to improve on next time you go out to a restaurant.


----------



## Kevin001

sio said:


> Even if you felt it was a disaster, you should still feel proud that you went face to face with your fear. Plus, you managed to stick through it despite your nerves getting to you. That's commendable, man. At least now you know what to improve on next time you go out to a restaurant.


Thanks, but its the same thing every time I go out. I don't improve, meds don't help.


----------



## feels

Today I saw my ex for the first time in two years. I wanted to buy some stuff from him. He used to intimidate the hell out of me and I felt more anxious than I have in a long ****ing time on the way there. But I went anyway and it went really well. He was always someone I could never communicate well with, but I was more comfortable with him than ever today. It made me feel like I can do this with anyone. Nobody should be intimidating. But I still have a long way to go before I actually feel that way.


----------



## TryingMara

I spoke to my director even though I was nervous to, confessed to a mistake I made at work, made an announcement in my office, spoke on the phone in front of others.


----------



## minimized

Eye contact exercises with the counselor. Haaaaaaa


----------



## CWe

Not running when people pull up to my house


----------



## lizzy19

made a phone call to someone not related or a friend I think I mumbled a little but I still did it.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to another doctor's appointment. Getting out the house more. Still scared tho.


----------



## cuppy

I had an interview today and it wasn't so bad


----------



## iCod

loool I have ****ing SA. You think I would ever face my fears?


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Im a slave to the anxiety so i havent faced my issues


----------



## Farideh

I was drinking downtown and kept thinking that cops were going to arrest me...or some drunk bum was going to try to mug me.


----------



## May19

Not moving when my friend/teammate smashed on me (in badminton). Now I have a bruise on my thigh ^^; I should have turn away though.


----------



## wxfdswxc2

-Chatted with the cashier and bagger at the store today. This was doped up on coffee and with no food in my stomach (hard mode).

-Deliberately greeted two cashiers from other stores, asked one of the employees where something was.

-Called about 5 places to see if they were hiring.

-Called my counselor instead of texting him; left him a message instead of hanging up before the beep.

-Went to the gas station in my slobby workout clothes. Made the cashier genuinely laugh and shared a conversational moment.


----------



## vanishingpt

Every day I'm facing my fear of public speaking. I'm definitely getting better at it now, and I'm also getting better at planning on the spot and just winging things if need be.

Also danced in front of people today. Never been a dancer but it was fun trying it out today.

And lastly, meeting new people! Every day I meet someone new, and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## slyfox

Going to my new therapist


----------



## Azel

I got a call from the manager at a place I applied at, I have really bad phone anxiety but if it's only for a short time I can brave it out. My cellphone has speaker problems though so she could hardly hear me so I had to hang up and call her on my home phone. I different person answered and I forgot the name of the woman I was talking to and so I just tried to explain that I was talking to her but the call was interrupted. She was confused but realized I was talking about the manager and put her on the phone. The manager sounded really nice and now I have a job interview on Tuesday, I'm sort of nervous about it, but I've already went to two job interviews so hopefully this won't be too bad.


----------



## apx24

After months of fear, I have finally given in my CV to some companies, for jobs which I never would have considered before. I just hope I get the chance to have an interview.


----------



## uziq

I went to the beach with my friend and his sisters. Tonight and last night were the first nights I've had significant conversations with strangers in a looong time.


----------



## CWe

None.The fears won today :/


----------



## Miss Marie

.


----------



## Kevin001

I made a phone call.....it went well.


----------



## rosecolored

Went to a class at a job center. Had to speak in front of the class. I was really nervous to speak in front of them, but I'm glad I did it. Hopefully I get better at it.


----------



## Depressed94

non


----------



## BackToThePast

Today I went to Staples to drop off a package, except their Internet was down so they couldn't process my box. So I went to another location that would accept it. There was this guy in his 50s who took my package. A couple observations: he seemed friendly and he sounded like he smokes.

And throughout both of these visits I didn't come across as awkward, hurray?


----------



## uziq

Kevin001 said:


> I made a phone call.....it went well.


same


----------



## millenniumman75

I went out to the cookout today at work and talked to a few people.


----------



## apx24

I finally applied for a job myself today, all the other applications were done by the job agency. Hopefully, the next few applications will be easier.


----------



## rosecolored

Had to speak in front of the class again. I was so nervous that I hardly took deep breaths. Everyone was nice and encouraging me, though. I started tearing up because this lady said some nice things about me to the class afterwards. After things like this, I would be mortified, but my anxiety went back down quickly so I guess I'm improving. It also helped to know that the others were nervous, too.


----------



## rosecolored

Azel said:


> I got a call from the manager at a place I applied at, I have really bad phone anxiety but if it's only for a short time I can brave it out. My cellphone has speaker problems though so she could hardly hear me so I had to hang up and call her on my home phone. I different person answered and I forgot the name of the woman I was talking to and so I just tried to explain that I was talking to her but the call was interrupted. She was confused but realized I was talking about the manager and put her on the phone. The manager sounded really nice and now I have a job interview on Tuesday, I'm sort of nervous about it, but I've already went to two job interviews so hopefully this won't be too bad.


I hope you get the job. How did the interview go? Nice avi btw.


----------



## tea111red

i went into the mechanic place by myself and managed to tell them what needed to be fixed, lol. i had been really worried they'd give me trouble or something, but it went fine and the people were nice.


----------



## 668546

Step dad offered me to go fishing with me today.
I denied and instantly i remembered the negative thoughts need to be silenced. so i replied with a yes right after i sent him a "no thanks"
He was happy i went. and surprised and so was I .
I caught 5 small mouth bass and enjoyed myself.

I still felt horrible but at the end of the day i enjoyed it.

little steps.


----------



## rosecolored

Finished the class :yay I'm going to miss it a little. We did mock interviews today and I did pretty good, even though I talked low and was nervous. I wasn't as nervous as I was yesterday, which was a surprise.


----------



## 668546

rosecolored said:


> Finished the class :yay I'm going to miss it a little. We did mock interviews today and I did pretty good, even though I talked low and was nervous. I wasn't as nervous as I was yesterday, which was a surprise.


Good job !


----------



## rosecolored

Thanks  @airhead793


----------



## 668546

You are welcome @rosecolored


----------



## Kevin001

I got my brain MRI done without too much complications. I'm glad I got it done......I been worrying about it for weeks.


----------



## 668546

I finally gathered the courage to ask my friend who is a female to go to a movie whenever she wanted too.
And she's excited about it as much as I am !


----------



## Yer Blues

I let a fart go in the mall.


----------



## slowlyimproving

Kevin001 said:


> I went to Buffalo Wild Wings today to see if my new meds are helping and it was a disaster. The place was packed and I had to sit right in the middle of the place where people where all around me. I was freaking out. What made it worst was there were so many hot girls there. I was sweating in there. I tried to talk low and eat as fast as possibly. I don't even think I made eye contact with the waitress.....ugh.


It's a start....


----------



## lonerroom

apx24 said:


> Just post anything that you did that made you feel even a little bit uncomfortable. No achievement is too small.
> 
> I'll start: I've had to make this phone call for work, and I've put it off for days (phone anxiety) and I finally tried it today, the call went to voicemail but I will try again later.
> 
> What about you guys?


I finally got a new therapist and I saw her today. I was nervous but I actually made myself speak in therapy and I think it went well.


----------



## HermitMan

Well, today my good friend whom I haven't heard from in a while called me today. I normally hate when my friends call me because 1) it's inconvenient 2) I HATE really long phone calls and 3) you can't think about a response. It was really awkward on the phone because ALL he would talk about is drugs. I **** you not he would not change the subject. So I have to pretend to be interested for almost an entire HOUR before I grow the balls to say gotta go. Normally saying gotta go isn't an issue, but this guy thinks that whenever I can't talk or when I say I need to go he thinks I just don't want to talk to him. Anyway it was just painfully awkward and he wants me to smoke with him over the weekend.


----------



## BackToThePast

I went and got my hair cut and visited two different stores afterwards to buy Mario Kart 8 for my little cousins.

Edit: Lol my bro already got Mario Kart 8. So much for going out.


----------



## Andras96

Went to group therapy, though it really wasn't a fear and nothing got accomplished.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I called the doctor and made an appointment and also called about a job (that I unfortunately didn't get). Phones are scary so go me!


----------



## apx24

I may have a job interview either tomorrow or Friday. Not confirmed yet but if it is then that will be my first one.

Can't wait to get it over with.


----------



## Kevin001

I went walking in the neighborhood with my mom.


----------



## rosecolored

Kevin001 said:


> I went walking in the neighborhood with my mom.


Aww. that sounds nice.


----------



## rosecolored

airhead793 said:


> I finally gathered the courage to ask my friend who is a female to go to a movie whenever she wanted too.
> And she's excited about it as much as I am !


Awesome  How did it go?


----------



## Kevin001

rosecolored said:


> Aww. that sounds nice.


It was actually, thanks.


----------



## 668546

rosecolored said:


> Awesome  How did it go?


awful actually.
:frown2:

but i did it.


----------



## quesara

Did the move-out inspection at my old apartment and made small talk with people in the leasing office for 20 minutes :|


----------



## TenYears

hyacinth girl said:


> I called the doctor and made an appointment and also called about a job (that I unfortunately didn't get). Phones are scary so go me!


Wtg...phones still scare the hell out of me lol. I've been trying to get over it all my life, and it's as bad now as it was when I was a kid *shrug*

My heart just sank when I got to work today. I worked one on one, with one of the more intimidating members of our team. Usually we work in groups of anywhere from ten to fifty people. Today, yep, it was me and her. Thanks boss man.

I decided to try to stay positive, just get it done, and it went really well. She's actually pretty nice, she's pretty OK lol.


----------



## rosecolored

airhead793 said:


> awful actually.
> :frown2:
> 
> but i did it.


Exactly. It's still progress.


----------



## HALover9000

The fear of having to get up early D:

I got up early for work, only to get there and find out I didn't have work today...their mistake, not mine.

Oh well got the whole day ahead of me!


----------



## TryingMara

Came clean about something even though I knew I would face a severe backlash.


----------



## The Crimson King

I had to talk to some irate lady on the phone today. She apparently couldn't read our sign properly and called me instead of my manager and she gave me an earful. I couldn't answer any of her questions (they in no way shape or form had anything to do with my job) and she got extremely angry with me. I was somehow still polite to her for the entire conversation though, so yay me.


----------



## BackToThePast

After many days inside I got fed up with myself and drove to the bank to retrieve my forgotten password for my online banking account. And it felt _good_.


----------



## quesara

Went to my office's annual field day today. Yep... instead of calling in sick, I spent 4 hours at a park socializing and playing games with co-workers. I've been consumed with anxiety about it for the last couple of days and had thinking of ways to get out of it, but I didn't. I sucked it up and I survived. This is probably my biggest SA-related accomplishment in a long time.


----------



## Kevin001

I ate inside a Wendy's today. I got my food and sat in the corner. I was scared to get a refill or ask for honey mustard sauce but at least I got out the house.


----------



## WhiteKitty

The fear that the meat I cooked wasn't safely cooked since it was dethawed a bit better than expected...and because I didn't wash something right. Day 2 of my spaghetti eatings, feeling a bit funny but could be anything...after all I ate 3 cookies this morning XD. Faced it by...eating it. Good luck on my foodsafe course, hope I pass LOL ( I haven't actually gotten ill from my own food yet, aside an undercooked pre-fried food I got from a grocery store.....ew food poisoning sucks).


----------



## WhiteKitty

HALover9000 said:


> The fear of having to get up early D:
> 
> I got up early for work, only to get there and find out I didn't have work today...their mistake, not mine.
> 
> Oh well got the whole day ahead of me!


Lol...I've done this about 3 times on my own mistakes I recall. Sad too is it takes like 45-50 mins to get in....and I rushed in for around 7am. One day I was allowed to work and just took a different day off XD...it's quite embarassing yet so relieving "wooo, I can go home! time to hit the mall first and just goof around"


----------



## SilkyJay

today went up to the park and played soccer alone. Super attractive i know. But my legs have been bothering me and they feel weak and numb as of late (which has me worried tbh), but I'm still glad I worked up the courage to out today seeing as it was really nice, and hot. The sweat was literally dripping off me.


----------



## Kevin001

I went eat at a crowded casino today, I was shaking the whole time but I made it.


----------



## apx24

I finally faced my first job interview today even though it didn't go well. At least the first one is out of the way.

Edit: I didn't get the job.


----------



## emmygirl0402

I faced my second day of my new job today, after having a panic attack outside for about half an hour.


----------



## Kevin001

I got out the house and ate at a restaurant with my mom. It didn't go to well but at least I got out the house.


----------



## tiacxx

I went to my local supermarket to get some last minute things for tomorrow (Hate not having things planned out) and I also had no makeup on which makes me suuper self conscious!


----------



## Paperback Writer

I went to McDonalds for some coffee and was able to order it myself.


----------



## A2I12

I'm just going to give my whole week because this entire week has been super stressful. I faced A LOT of fears though. Tuesday evening I called a random guy about a contract IT job, he told me he'd pick me up at 6AM the next morning. Met the guy at my house in the morning, and he wants me to drive his car to the place ~50 miles away while he works on another project on his computer in the back. I have severe anxiety about driving other people so this was bad, and it was also in morning commuter traffic. I got through it though. I got to the place and started this entirely new job. Worked for a bit and got a ride home from another complete stranger. Went to my public speaking class later that evening which petrified me. Volunteered to go first for my speech, and by the end I volunteered to go first next week as well just to get it over with. That was all just wednesday.

Thursday I went back to the job again but it was a lot less anxiety inducing now that I'd already been before. However this time we were setting up computers at a high school. I'm only 20 and haven't been out of high school very long so it made me extremely anxious to be back in that environment. There were also a bunch of students in the room we were setting up in and teachers were coming by to check out the new computers. Got stuck in traffic on the way home for about 2 and a half hours with the same guy who drove me home the previous day.

Today I went to work at my other job which is inventory counting. Some girl was talking to me a lot at the store which made me a little uncomfortable, but I don't get anxious at this job much anymore because I'm somewhat used to it now.

And tomorrow I plan on taking a huge mental recovery day.


----------



## betweensilence

Having SA, I find that the fear that i face everyday is the fear of being anxious, and seeing it manifest in my body without me having the control over it.


----------



## apx24

Well, I've landed myself a temporary job, which starts tomorrow. If I survive this, I can add that to my list of fears I've tried to face.


----------



## migs7792

tried the fastest zipline here in the Philippines (actually that was last Friday). 21 seconds, 75 meters above ground. And it's my first time.


----------



## harry26

However this time we were setting up computers at a high school. I'm only 20 and haven't been out of high school very long so it made me extremely anxious to be back.


----------



## anyoldkindofday

Made some spotify-playlists that are very personal to me public. Noone's going to ever listen to them, but at least now if a friend wants to peak inside my head it's possible.


----------



## Imbored21

Went to church. Seeing young couples with kids made me bawl. Not a good place for a loner.

Also took a shower with the window open. Although, that is getting easier and easier every day. I'm pretty good at it actually.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7

Today....I faced myself in the mirror (figuratively). I got all my anger, anxiety, hatred toward others out of my system and forgave those who I feel wronged me in the past. Even if I still felt they didn't deserve my apology. I released all bitterness and loneliness from my heart. All the things I was so afraid of today...I let completely go of everything. And I promise from now on to go boldly into the future with this new found freedom and live for God through Christ. Amen.

God be with you all in Christ, Thank you.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

I drove my mom to her hospital,just to get food with her badge...and I did good..i can realm see myself getting my license soon. 😃


----------



## meepie

mentoes said:


> I went to my base meeting and _nailed_ it. Then I celebrated by eating pizza.


I'm gonna have to share your signature with my social anxiety meetup group in real life. too funny.


----------



## meepie

Sugarslippers said:


> I drove my mom to her hospital,just to get food with her badge...and I did good..i can realm see myself getting my license soon. &#128515;


:clap


----------



## Kevin001

I called my student loan provider and got my issue fixed. This was huge. I've been freaking out the last few days. I have bad phone anxiety but it went well. I'm so happy that is over with. Huge relief, I can breath normally now.


----------



## Kevin001

I got my haircut today, I was so nervous. My barber asked was I working and if I still stay at home, I said no and yes. But I'm glad I got it over with, even though I bet she thinks I'm a loser.


----------



## Kevin001

I chatted online with customer service (through text)......so nervous but it went ok.


----------



## Kevin001

I went out in public and didn't catch a panic attack.


----------



## Kevin001

I went out to eat at a restaurant with my mom today. It was hell, so many people. It was so many people around me when I went to serve myself (buffet). I ate one plate and then had to leave, I really don't know why I keep doing this to myself. Its the same thing every time. At least I tried.


----------



## desartamiu

I dropped my guard and put some effort in PE and scored in hockey


----------



## Paperback Writer

I went to buy some Christmas cards. Thought that I might as well get it over with early instead of putting it off.


----------



## Kevin001

I just got done talking on the phone for 30mins. straight. I'm all shaky and didn't get my issue resolved but at least I tried.


----------



## mb47

On the weekend, I dealt with several text conversations that were never-ending. I hate texting. So much pressure, not knowing how they will respond, being dragged in for hours over something that could be solved in two minutes face-to-face. I ended up telling someone how I felt about it and they let up. It was nice actually. I didn't hurt any feelings, and now I can just handle it when I see them next, as I would prefer.


----------



## RiversBetweenUs

Assumed a situation was worse than it was. I was dreading confronting it all morning and it turned out fine.


----------



## Kevin001

~ I got my haircut without catching a panic attack and I didn't have to talk much


----------



## odetoanoddity

Had a work function tonight and had to usher people in. Initially that had me nervous, but I managed to do the task quite well  Also had some fun at the end of the night and got some Sri Lankan takeaway to boot ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk

1. Getting ready in the morning
2. Using public transport
3. Going to work
4. Being at work

To those of you who are keeping tabs on me and know I was fired recently, I have a temp job now till december ends.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Went to a crowded restaurant (so uncomfortable)
~ Talked to a cousin on the phone (it was a lot of yeah and ok)


----------



## TryingMara

I tried being social and friendly with people I didn't know, at least for a short time today. Small steps.


----------



## cosmicslop

Did my presentation, ****ed up one part and was nervous as hell all the way through but manned up and went through with it, teacher liked it enough that she asked me to email her my powerpoint and told me the reason she gave me that particular somewhat difficult topic as a project was because she knew I could do it. Stayed and talked to some of my classmates after class instead of going into aloof stealth mode and slipping out the door.

edit: I feel like I should celebrate somehow, but maybe not being in my normal self-loathing state is all I could wish for as a reward. Gotta count those accomplishments like notches on your belt.


----------



## anxious87

Forced myself to speak up at work about some research I had done eventho I wasnt feeling too prepared with my words. It wasnt my idea of perfect, but glad I went through with it


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Going to work.


----------



## odetoanoddity

I had breakfast with my boss and colleague at a busy cafe this morning. It was bustling with people, and usually in these kind of situations, I feel quite dizzy and anxious. I was feeling dizzy, but I managed to stay the entire time and appear somewhat relaxed.


----------



## pinkkawaii

I had a skit presentation in my Korean class today. I was so nervous at first but I got through it! Even made some people laugh (with me, not at me)


----------



## Kevin001

I made small talk at a drive thru.


----------



## Kevin001

I went eat at a restaurant with my mom. I was hella nervous.


----------



## Kevin001

I stopped a potential fight which I rarely do.


----------



## versikk

I used public transport and arrived at work and am now at work.


----------



## aweirdbutcoolwolf

Kevin001 said:


> I went eat at a restaurant with my mom. I was hella nervous.


What about eating out with your mom made you nervous? Was it the eating out of the house aspect or more on spending time with your mother?

Only asking because I feel weird when I go out with my parents too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

aweirdbutcoolwolf said:


> What about eating out with your mom made you nervous? Was it the eating out of the house aspect or more on spending time with your mother?
> 
> Only asking because I feel weird when I go out with my parents too.


Being out in public period makes me nervous/uncomfortable. Plus the place was packed (more than 3 couples).


----------



## versikk

Put headphones in and listened to music at work. Feels strange not being able to dance and sing along


----------



## Kevin001

Showed some of my extended family my self-harm scars. A little intense. I just think the only way I'm going to improve is to be open about my issues.


----------



## Maverick34

Absolutely none, which reminds me that is the problem :|


----------



## versikk

Kevin001 said:


> Showed some of my extended family my self-harm scars. A little intense. I just think the only way I'm going to improve is to be open about my issues.


I am very happy for you Kevin. This is a step in the right direction towards a better life :smile2:


----------



## Mik3

Christmas shopping XD


----------



## Kevin001

versikk said:


> I am very happy for you Kevin. This is a step in the right direction towards a better life :smile2:


Thanks .


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Kevin001 said:


> Showed some of my extended family my self-harm scars. A little intense. I just think the only way I'm going to improve is to be open about my issues.


That is awesome, Kevin!
And you are right. Be open. And if it's scary, know that you have friends that support you.


----------



## uziq

I went to dinner with my friend and met a couple of his friends. Wasn't too awkward. They ended up going to a bar afterwards, but I was too afraid to join. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kevin001

I ate at a restaurant today with my mom and sister. I felt uncomfortable but at least I got out there.


----------



## Kevin001

I texted a guy I knew in college.


----------



## Wanderlust89

I bought coffee at a place I had avoided for months because the last time I went there, I swear to god this dick cashier with an attitude was mocking my tone. (I think I sound funny when I try to sound confident.) Well I figure he'd be gone by now so off I went and the cashier this time was super friendly. I still get uneasy visiting there because I hate the surprise of either getting a friendly or snobby cashier.


----------



## herk

wasnt super nervous about it like i would have been before, but i went to a family gathering thing, which a cousin was at that i hadnt seen in a long time.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I phoned the dentist to rearrange an appointment. I hate making phone calls, but it went pretty well.


----------



## naptime

After putting it off for so long I finally saw my doctor about my anxiety. She has me on meds now and is finding me a psychologist (or is it psychiatrist?).


----------



## Kevin001

I went eat out with my mom again. It wasn't too bad.


----------



## kivi

I managed to call a store for something I saw on their website. I was so excited but I did well.


----------



## SD92

Went for an hour walk. I went under the aqueduct, past the supermarker, across a road, past the castle, then back through fields and down the canal. I didn't see hardly any people, though, apart from someone riding a bike, a woman running, and a teacher ushing a child.


----------



## sweetSacrifice

I went to a medical shop and asked for local xanax and klonopin equivalents, which I had googled up. He just said they don't keep such meds. I had thought I might be asked for the prescription, or they would scold me, or record my face somewhere, and label me as "that guy who asked for a benzo". 

Sent from my little fingers to your face


----------



## Artnot

Responded to and sent out quite a few e-mails today.


----------



## twitchy666

*Thank You!*

I head into oblivion regularly. I can't stop trying. Seem addicted to failure / death
Every interview.

Facing up to my challenge of disposing of my car 1st time ever

I knew I shouldn't attend my stupid appointment. No notice, terms or conditions about must bring car right there. So I explore their policy. Having a vehicle of great value which can't be driven due to a failure, all full documentation & credentials as owner, a profitmaking business should dispatch a flat bed recovery lorry to transport the car while they inspect & value it, pay the customer, get a talented refurbisher to get the mildly damaged car to prim & proper status to sell with value. My brother ran a company like that by fetching reeking old locust/cockroach stainless steel kitchen equipment, to sell as new.

Ooohh Judgement. Flick of finger.... not the best, elite? Dump it in the pond. Hard worker was stopped from working today? Never let him work.

If the sun is a bit too bright for the boss, deploy a rocket immediately to destroy the sun by compounded dark matter causing inner blackhole wormhole to kill the star forever.

No surprise. I was quaking like a leaf, as usual. Whatever I say, nobody listens, ever. Write him off. Nobody takes as long as 10 seconds to reach that threshold. Immediate rejection with a chortling grin.

I aim to plummet a horde of mind-numbing queries at them to make 'em buckle.

So true that every meeting / appointment I should choose not to attend, saving my time. I keep throwing myself into that. I aim to learn from each experience. No need. Shouldn't bother.


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA

none today


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I tried calling this girl.


----------



## gumball

i helped a lady and her husband buy a ticket for the train and help them find out where to go  i also tried to make an appointment with my new therapist, i have major phone anxiety btw x_x


----------



## rdrr

gumball said:


> i helped a lady and her husband buy a ticket for the train and help them find out where to go  i also tried to make an appointment with my new therapist, i have major phone anxiety btw x_x


I can call for you if you like, lol.

-I made 3 presentations this week and they went OK. Attempted to not say 'um' or lose my train of thought, made somewhat OK eye contact.


----------



## Artnot

I ate healthy all month so far, so I decided that I want to go get a treat from the variety store for myself. I'm ready to go. I'll try to go. I feel overwhelmed as this is the first time I've left this month so far. If I don't end up going into the store at least I went for a walk. My anxieties come off as so trivial when I express them, but this is sort of huge for me.


----------



## Kevin001

I went out in public again. You would think I would be getting more comfortable but nope. At least I'm trying.


----------



## naptime

Nothing today but yesterday I went grocery shopping, went to the bank and ended up having a quick chat with my landlord and the internet guy that just happened to be there.. Everything went smooth.


----------



## Kevin001

I went driving (just in a parking lot). It was an empty parking lot as well. I just did a couple of turns, parked, and reversed. Just seeing what its like I guess. This was my first time driving in 2 yrs. I still don't think I can handle being on the road but it was nice to get out there again.


----------



## stewartmays1

went to a coffee shop alone for the first time i was having issues with anxity and did not stay very long but will go again as the coffee was very nice


----------



## Kevin001

I went to a movie theater. There wasn't much people. I didn't have to leave at all and my anxiety wasn't that bad. I sat at the bottom row so that helped.


----------



## apx24

@Kevin001 You're doing really well man! I'm liking the posts you are making here


----------



## Kevin001

apx24 said:


> @Kevin001 You're doing really well man! I'm liking the posts you are making here


Thanks, I'm trying.


----------



## Kevin001

I went get my haircut. I was super anxious. The lady cutting my hair didn't talk to me (besides asking me what I want), thank God.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I went to Wal-Mart. There was a lot of people there and it felt like they all looking at me.


----------



## Kevin001

I looked online for jobs today. Big thing for me because just hearing the word job makes me freak out. Good starting point I guess.


----------



## stewartmays1

yup been applying for jobs to and went out into the high street to find work it all helps i guess


----------



## Kevin001

I responded to a text from someone outside my family. Big deal for me.


----------



## LV Sc

I had a group work at school today and I had been fearing it for like a day, but in the end everything was alright.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Applied for jobs.


----------



## Alcadaeus

I spoke a bit even though my heart was pounding more than ever.


----------



## Alcadaeus

Video called for the first time.


----------



## Kevin001

I went out in public again. A little exposure therapy I guess.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> I went out in public again. A little exposure therapy I guess.


Kudos. I will be doing that soon enough, except this time w/ more of a "I don't care" attitude to lessen any anxiety. Hopefully I will really not care


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick 9 said:


> Kudos. I will be doing that soon enough, except this time w/ more of a "I don't care" attitude to lessen any anxiety. Hopefully I will really not care


Hmm, good luck. I hope it goes well .


----------



## farfegnugen

I have to do some more presentations and it hasn't really raised my anxiety levels like it used to do.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I went to a society meeting at uni. Didn't really talk to anyone but at least I went!


----------



## Kevin001

I practiced driving again. It was mainly in a parking lot again but I did go on an open road. I still don't feel like I'm read for the streets with other drivers but at least I'm trying.


----------



## JohnDoe26

I went out to go get a beef patty. Tried to pass by a few people on the street without putting my head down. I know it's something little but this is a huge struggle for me.


----------



## lavanderxribbons

I answered the phone to an unknown number! It was a career agency haha


----------



## Kevin001

Went out in public again. Not that anxious either.


----------



## novalax

I'm very self conscious about my driving. Today I drove around 250 miles round trip.


----------



## Cmasch

I fought a Lion in hand to paw combat landing a devastating blow, claiming my victory. No, but really was at super bowl party had a good time.


----------



## Kevin001

I applied for a couple of jobs today. So scary and exhausting.


----------



## Cyclonic

I went into the SAS chat room last night, it wasn't as nearly as bad as I thought it would be. The people in there were actually pretty cool.


----------



## Kevin001

I went walking in a park with my mom. There were a few people out. It went well.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I went to a film night at uni and managed to have a brief chat with some people


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I went out in public again. A little exposure therapy I guess.


Chippendale, Jr. would be so proud!

I left work early to go to my appointment, and worked from home the rest of the day.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Chippendale, Jr. would be so proud


:lol


----------



## poisongenius

The same fear that I have to fave everyday
Fear of being considered weird and dumb (for having no social skills and thus embarassing Mom whenever she has guests), saying stupid things, being judged by even strangers (although I know this isn't true)


----------



## Kevin001

Well I went driving on the road with other cars today. Then I went eat at a restaurant. I went check out apartments as well. So a lot of exposure for me. I was anxious most of the time but I needed the experience. I have to keep trying.


----------



## Kevin001

I applied for another job today. I was exhausted afterwards. So many questions and whatnot.


----------



## Kevin001

I practiced driving again, it was scary but I'm still alive.


----------



## feels

It's crazy how scared I still am of phone calls. Had to call my school to schedule a test for the surgical program. I did fine but I got transferred several times because they didn't know what test I was talking about at first. I thought it was gonna be a lot more simple than it was but I didn't freak out at all lol. Tomorrow I need to schedule an appointment with the eye doctor. Also sounded calm on the phone at work today too. Maybe one day this will go away.


----------



## MCHB

Kevin001 said:


> I practiced driving again, it was scary but I'm still alive.


That's awesome! Eventually you'll have it mastered! I can assure you from experience that it does become second nature if you do it enough.



feels said:


> It's crazy how scared I still am of phone calls. Had to call my school to schedule a test for the surgical program. I did fine but I got transferred several times because they didn't know what test I was talking about at first. I thought it was gonna be a lot more simple than it was but I didn't freak out at all lol. Tomorrow I need to schedule an appointment with the eye doctor. Also sounded calm on the phone at work today too. Maybe one day this will go away.


Likewise awesome! FWIW, you're doing waaaaaaaaaaay better with phonecalls than I ever have! I can use them when I have too, but I avoid it whenever possible! You'll have to let us know how the test goes!


----------



## Kevin001

MCHB said:


> That's awesome! Eventually you'll have it mastered! I can assure you from experience that it does become second nature if you do it enough.


Idk, I've had tons of practice still nothing. I will keep trying though.


----------



## TenYears

Kevin001 said:


> I practiced driving again, it was scary but I'm still alive.


I remember having a pretty difficult time with drivers ed, only because of the anxiety. I actually got over it pretty quickly after I was finally able to get out and drive on my own. Driving doesn't cause me much anxiety at all anymore. Nothing at all like it was when I was learning. It'll get easier.


----------



## Kevin001

TenYears said:


> It'll get easier.


I hope so. I've had 2 driving instructors and hrs of practice over the last 9yrs. I'm practicing again now, still super scared. Hopefully it will click soon :blank.


----------



## apx24

Kevin001 said:


> I practiced driving again, it was scary but I'm still alive.


Ah driving anxiety. I know that too well. My parents forced me to take driving lessons despite my anxiety. Now I can drive alone relatively comfortably including on motorways, but I still get anxious a lot, especially when the driver behind is tailgating me.


----------



## Kevin001

apx24 said:


> Ah driving anxiety. I know that too well. My parents forced me to take driving lessons despite my anxiety. Now I can drive alone relatively comfortably including on motorways, but I still get anxious a lot, especially when the driver behind is tailgating me.


Hopefully I can drive alone comfortably one day, fingers crossed.


----------



## Kevin001

I went driving again. I drove to our post office and in the neighborhood. My heart was beating super fast but I survived.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to a crowded Walmart today. I had a mini panic attack. I like to tell myself I'm improving but I think I'm just repressing.


----------



## Kevin001

Just finished my interview video. I gave short 30 second answers (3min time allotted per question) to 4 questions. It was intense and I looked awful on camera but it felt nice to face my fears. I doubt I'll get the job but I'm proud of myself for even trying.


----------



## smeeble

I'm about to go to the computer repair center at my school, which takes a lot of explaining and talking


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

This will sound stupid, but I had to call my old boss from one of my previous jobs to send me my T4 because I forgot to update my address with him. He said he'd send it, but he hasn't gotten back to me so I had to recall him today to ask if he had sent it yet. I didn't want to because I was scared he'd get mad at me, but I really needed that T4. But I called him and he said he sent it a day or two ago, so it wasn't so bad.


----------



## Kevin001

Stayed out in public for several hrs.


----------



## Mr Fluff

I gave my opinion. 

Growing up, I was never allowed to have an opinion, much less voice one. As an adult I began having my own opinions about things that mattered to me, but it hasn't been until the past two years that I've started voicing them. Talking about my thoughts and feelings online is particularly stressful for me, but I've been doing it for about a month now (on SAS). But, yesterday I felt extra stressed afterwards and was tempted to give up for good -- because on some level I guess I still feel as though I'm not allowed to have/share my opinions.
This morning though, maybe because I got a good night of sleep, I managed to muster up some courage and took the plunge again. It was still really stressful, though.


----------



## Victorianlady

Not today but yesterday, I modeled in an instore fashion show for Christopher and Banks. At first I thought I was going to run and hide, but I went through with it because there was not a lot of people there and I ended up having a blast!


----------



## Paperback Writer

I went for a slightly overdue eye test and I got through it all right. I think it's just something I build up far too much beforehand. I may have "exaggerated" slightly when asked if I had a job though. :um


----------



## Kevin001

Victorianlady said:


> Not today but yesterday, I modeled in an instore fashion show for Christopher and Banks. At first I thought I was going to run and hide, but I went through with it because there was not a lot of people there and I ended up having a blast!


That is awesome, I can imagine how scary it must of seemed at first though.

I made a doctor's appointment via phone today. I had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## unemployment simulator

trying to navigate a busy street without people walking into me..

took the high street and it was a case of dodge the pedestrians. people bursting out of shops to the side of me, people walking across the pavement just before I am about to pass. groups of people with prams taking the whole pavement. people walking incredibly slow and somehow using up all the space so no one could walk past. people walking slowly and swaying from one side of the pavement to the other making it impossible to predict which way they would go so I could pass them. people walking towards me and coming at me quickly, some of them to the right, some to the left, not knowing which way I am supposed to step to avoid them. low hanging shop fronts meaning I had to duck out of the way when going past them. it can be a minefield when it is busy, I usually end up worrying like mad.


----------



## Kevin001

I went driving. I only went a short distance (from the post office to home) but I think it went well.


----------



## Victorianlady

I am currently at a weekend confrence. I was terrified to go, and begged my mother to let me stay home, but she insisted I face my fears. I am currently sitting on my bed in the hotel room. I left one event early because there were too many people, but I'm just proud I actually attempted to go!


----------



## Victorianlady

Kevin001 said:


> I went driving. I only went a short distance (from the post office to home) but I think it went well.


Cool! I haven't started driving yet, but I can imagine how nerve racking that must be!


----------



## Kevin001

Victorianlady said:


> Cool! I haven't started driving yet, but I can imagine how nerve racking that must be!


Yes, its very scary/tough but I won't quit. Congrats on the conference thing. Very brave of you.


----------



## nbar

Victorianlady said:


> I am currently at a weekend confrence. I was terrified to go, and begged my mother to let me stay home, but she insisted I face my fears. I am currently sitting on my bed in the hotel room. I left one event early because there were too many people, but I'm just proud I actually attempted to go!


Good for you. I face my fears far too infrequently


----------



## hyacinth girl

I went to a meet up group. Don't think I'll go again since there was a bit too much of an age difference between me and the rest of the group but I'm still glad I went


----------



## Kevin001

I went driving again. Didn't go far but its my 2nd time this week being behind the wheel, so that was nice.


----------



## Dwen

Today, I spoke up against the steorotypical behavior of teens in school by declaring condemnation for individuality is ignorance and that by taking part, you become a statistic. Not only that, but I later declared fear is not a type of respect, it is just that, fear, and life in fear becomes fury, anger is not repect, but hate. Purity comes with neither, yet those extracting fear go to no other hell than those emitting. We can condemn nobody for there is no perfect homosapien {human}. And unlike I thought, I didn't get jumped! At least, not today...So yeah, it was a big step for me!


----------



## Kevin001

I texted someone outside my family. I actually initiated a text, like first time ever. Lol.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

I actually made plans with a friend I'm hoping to meet this weekend. I'm hoping it works out. I never met him in person


----------



## Kevin001

Just came back from driving. It was intense, my heart was pounding the whole time. I drove pretty far this time, medium traffic. I got honked at once for not going when the light turned green. Mom was yelling the whole time so it was tough. I'm horrible with directions so that makes it worse. I'm proud of myself for trying though. Not sure how much better I'm getting but the experience is nice.


----------



## Gregory House

One that is biggest of all, and only of whom in my opinion makes as look back, fear of myself. OFC it's a really mean and tough one...


----------



## apx24

I had a telephone interview today that went quite well. I was amazed at how calm I felt. I'm not sure if I did well enough to progress further but interviews feel a lot less scary now than they did yesterday.


----------



## apx24

Kevin001 said:


> Just came back from driving. It was intense, my heart was pounding the whole time. I drove pretty far this time, medium traffic. I got honked at once for not going when the light turned green. Mom was yelling the whole time so it was tough. I'm horrible with directions so that makes it worse. I'm proud of myself for trying though. Not sure how much better I'm getting but the experience is nice.


Why was your mum yelling? Does she drive? If so she should know that yelling at a driver is not a safe thing to do. It'll get easier over time. I used to be afraid of driving too, now I am comfortable driving alone over long distances, and on motorways (what you guys call 'freeways') too.


----------



## Kevin001

apx24 said:


> Why was your mum yelling? Does she drive? If so she should know that yelling at a driver is not a safe thing to do. It'll get easier over time. I used to be afraid of driving too, now I am comfortable driving alone over long distances, and on motorways (what you guys call 'freeways') too.


I guess I was messing up so she yelled. Yep she drives, she is just scared I will wreck I guess. I've been practicing for a long time, idk. Not consistently though. I will keep trying. I hope to get to where you are one day.


----------



## unemployment simulator

packed transport again. also had an appointment at new doctors surgery, I get a lot of anxiety speaking with doctors. sometimes its worse that others, was quite bad today, could feel my voice cracking as I was talking. also, hot receptionist at another place I went to, was really nervous around her, hopefully I didn't make too much of an idiot of myself.


----------



## eukz

I discussed with my brother about a political issue. The thing is, he's socially smart and passive-aggressive, so he's always used laughs and other social **** to make me feel stupid and "win" the discussion. He laughed again but I didn't care because he ran out of arguments before that.


----------



## AFoundLady

- More confident when taking photos with friends, no longer feel like an ugly ducking lol, I like my face and I like who I am now.
- I had some trouble today with my laptop as the screen totally blacked out and I was really busy with sending it for repair. But I was very chill about it and not stressed at all.
- I was comfortable with talking to the serviceman about what happened to my laptop without stuttering. 


Overall, some progress


----------



## LaurelHS

In the last week, I had to go see my landlord about a rent issue and I had to go a doctor's office to reschedule an appointment I missed (oops). I am usually tempted to put things like this off, but I ordered myself to just get them over with, and now they're done.


----------



## Kevin001

I called a student loan representative, I didn't get anything accomplishment but I wasn't nervous at all. It went smooth.


----------



## LaurelHS

I sent a message to someone on Facebook because we've been out of touch for a while. Initiating contact like this tends to be challenging for me.


----------



## 8888

I went to my college class even though I find the topic they were discussing upsetting. And I was even able to participate!


----------



## AllTheSame

I was there for my daughter. I was in the ER from about midnight until about 4:00 this morning. Was a very stressful, very scary situation but I stayed strong and kept a clear head and I think everything is going to be alright. I'm going on almost no sleep but adrenaline is keeping me up at this point anyway so it's useless to even try now lol, may as well stay up until it's time for bed tonight. I've talked to her a few times today and all is good. I'm going to get with my ex-wife later on and make sure she's following up.


----------



## Kevin001

I practiced driving again. I went to multiple places. My anxiety was still present and my parking was horrendous. At least I'm trying though.


----------



## AllTheSame

Meh. I really do. not. feel like going out today. But I'm going to make myself. I need to go to the bank, grocery store, do laundry, and then go work out. Blah. This is one of those days where I just want to stay locked in all day. Feeling very, very introverted.


----------



## Crisigv

Didn't face anything today. I kept to myself most of the day.


----------



## Verma

I hate hugs but today I received a hug without losing my mind. it was only 2 secs.


----------



## stewartmays1

went and talked to a friend of the family it was hard but i did it


----------



## Kevin001

I had a 26min. conversation on the phone today (cousin). I wasn't nervous at all. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Got interviewed by two people. I was nervous af.


----------



## greenbananas

I went out to dinner at a crowded restaurant.


----------



## feels

Kevin001 said:


> Got interviewed by two people. I was nervous af.


Awesome, hope you get the job! Either way, tho, it's so good to get this kind of exposure and you'll only get more and more comfortable with this kind of thing.

Today I went to this hairdresser alone that I've been to with my mom before. I was super talkative with her when my mom was around but I was nervous that I'd be super reserved alone. I wasn't at all, though. I think she's just an easy person to talk to but I was glad I kept the convo going.


----------



## Kevin001

feels said:


> Awesome, hope you get the job! Either way, tho, it's so good to get this kind of exposure and you'll only get more and more comfortable with this kind of thing.


Thank you .



DarkRoad said:


> LOL your face probably looks like my ***


Pls stop. You're picking on innocent people. Just leave.


----------



## shyaf

opening facebook
it's been pretty chill other than that


----------



## tehuti88

DarkRoad said:


> Lol make sure to vist our website www.mentalhealthforum.com


*Just a warning to anyone here, Google says the above URL has been hacked. Do not visit.*


----------



## Paperback Writer

I voted for the first time.


----------



## Kevin001

I ate at a very crowded restaurant today. I survived and had a good time.


----------



## akari

I went to a salsa event I was feeling anxious about on my own. I ended up getting cornered by a really insistent stranger so I left early but still... I made it there


----------



## Kevin001

I drove to our local Walmart........I nailed it. I'm improving.


----------



## SeraphSoul

Called a clinic & left a message for a therapist!


----------



## IHaveProblems

Lol i cant face my fears with SA


----------



## Kevin001

I applied at a pet store today. I don't even like animals, lol. Desperation at its finest.


----------



## apx24

@Kevin001 @SeraphSoul

:clap


----------



## SeraphSoul

Got a call from a therapist & we spoke over the phone!
I got an appointment tomorrow!!!
So NERVOUS!!
Part of me wants to cancel, but I know I shouldn't >.<


----------



## JohnDoe26

I went to the grocery and went for a walk down town where it's filled with a lot of people.


----------



## apx24

SeraphSoul said:


> Got a call from a therapist & we spoke over the phone!
> I got an appointment tomorrow!!!
> So NERVOUS!!
> Part of me wants to cancel, but I know I shouldn't >.<


Don't cancel it, you will regret it.


----------



## Junny

Only thing that scares me is no longer being scared of social situations lol weird I know.


----------



## SeraphSoul

apx24 said:


> Don't cancel it, you will regret it.


Don't worry, I didn't.


----------



## apx24

SeraphSoul said:


> Don't worry, I didn't.


----------



## Vlk

I sent a Facebook message to someone I wish I were friends with. I am still mustering the courage to ask a former professor of mine to write me a recommendation letter.


----------



## Kevin001

I made an appointment via phone. My phone anxiety is improving.


----------



## Kevin001

I went through a long interview. I was super anxious but I didn't let it show.


----------



## meghankira

talking to my manager (who intimidates me beyond belief) after she messed up my schedule. i didn't get anxious when talking to her for once.... i felt like i had just gotten accepted to Harvard or something when i realized i talked to her without panicking lol


----------



## Vlk

I ran out of money when I was supposed to take the train home. However, I did not panic like I usually would have.


----------



## thatsher

presenting. first time after 3 years...wow. I still hate it...so much lol


----------



## Crisigv

Not necessarily a fear, more of a reluctance because of my self-consciousness. But I went to another mall in the area today to do some shopping. I usually get anxious when I have to walk around the mall alone. That's why I hate having a break at work.


----------



## AllTheSame

I went to see my psychiatrist for the first time in...a while. Got refills for my meds for the first time in...a while. She was not happy with me. She looked at my file and said she notices that I come in right at or around the anniversary of my girlfriend's death, with a lot more frequency every year. She said "How about we start planning for that time of year? What if we stayed on our meds, before, during and after that period of time especially...do you think you might feel better....do you think it might help you to get through those few months that you have so much trouble with"?

She's right. I had no comeback for her, at all. She even asked me at one point if me not taking care of myself was my own way of self harming now. I walked out of her office with my tail between my legs lol. I felt like I'd just been spanked. I honestly do not know why I go off my meds sometimes. Why does anyone do it. I just...hate feeling numb all the time. All the scripts I take help keep me sane but it also feels like they just keep me emotionally numb sometimes. Anyways going to the appointment was the hard part, now I just have to start them again. Ffs.


----------



## Kevin001

Had to read in front of 20 people in my orientation today. Also talked on the phone.


----------



## Kevin001

I walked to the library today. It was supposed to be a 25min. walk according to google but I got there in about 18mins. It was hell though. So many dogs in the neighborhood. I'm so scared of dogs (animals in general). I was praying none jumped the fence or/and come by me. They looked like they wanted to kill me.

I did go in and get a library card. I just wanted to face my fears by walking and going inside there. My anxiety with dogs is just too great, not sure I will be making that trip again. Sorry @macky I tried......I tried. :crying:


----------



## Vlk

I spoke to someone on Facebook that I am really shy around. I guess he enjoyed the conversation, too.


----------



## Kevin001

Showed some of my self-harm scars at my derm appointment. I'm usually highly anxious when revealing areas of my body that have scars but I was pretty anxious free today.


----------



## bewareofyou

I took my hoodie off at school lol. sounds stupid but I'm really self conscious without it and I hate not being able to have my hands in the pocket when I walk around.


----------



## AllTheSame

Talked to the guy who very well could be my next boss, in just a few weeks. He wants me to start, he even told me he's ready to start training me. He wants to fly me out of state to meet up with some of the higher-ups once I'm hired....his words. God, this job comes with a lot of responsibility. My heart almost came out of my chest when he said that. Ffs. I can do this....I can do this....I can do this. All he's waiting on is the background check and the drug test, everything else has been done. I didn't over-sell myself or stretch things on my resume at all. I know I can do this I just can't let anxiety get in the way.

I did pretty well talking to him today, and yesterday. I'm always anxious when his name shows up on my phone, but I did pretty well. I showed a lot of enthusiasm about the job (and I really am very excited about it) and I feel like we communicate really well, we're on the same page. I keep telling myself, just do the job, be professional, ask for direction if need be, stay on schedule, meet deadlines and communicate, be detail-oriented and be dependable. Just make it happen. I need at least a small victory right now, it's been a while since I had one. And this would be a pretty big one, this could be huge.


----------



## Kevin001

Got a girl's number and now we're texting. Might call her later after work.....maybe. She is a local as well.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Nothing that really revolves around my deeper trust issues and insecurities, actually i have no idea what to do about it anymore


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Got a girl's number and now we're texting. Might call her later after work.....maybe. She is a local as well.


Very cool!


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> Very cool!


Ikr. :grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

I drove some more today. My parking was crappy like always but hey at least I'm trying.


----------



## hyacinth girl

I made a "scary" phone call. It was a bit awkward but I've now booked my friend a horseriding lesson as his birthday present!


----------



## Kevin001

hyacinth girl said:


> I made a "scary" phone call. It was a bit awkward but I've now booked my friend a horseriding lesson as his birthday present!


Omg, congrats. I'm sure he will love the lesson .

I was forced to dance at my orientation today, I can't remember the last time I was that scared. I survived though.


----------



## Kevin001

Just voice chatted for 40mins, my anxiety wasn't even that bad.


----------



## ThatOneMormonMomma

Today I went into the bank rather than the express window outside. There weren't a lot of people inside, but it was still stepping way past my comfort zone. I finished my transaction and didn't need to take a deep breath to keep myself calm.


----------



## Kevin001

~ Made a phone call
~ Posted my first youtube video


----------



## ThatOneMormonMomma

Went in to the office to get paperwork rather than requesting it over email.


----------



## TheCanadian1

I went on a coffee date this morning with someone I met online. I was quite nervous about it all but it turned out okay. We had a lot to talk about, but I don't think either of us felt a real connection. She told me a few fitness places to try out which I might follow up on, and maybe down the road we'll have some activities we can do together. A relationship is definitely not going to happen between us though, oh well... try again.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Today I was a lazy lazy person, pretty much stayed in my comfort zone. I was wanting to ask a cashier if they have a product or not, but she looked like a supermodel so I decided not to. Hate this country, most of the girls look so good. And I've went to other countries, like UK, Italy, Switzerland, the girls that looked good there were rare by comparison. Don't get me wrong, if I didn't had SA, I was happy this is happening, but with this s*it I'm not.

Tomorrow I got some socialization planned, group activities at a foundation. Last time I went there I said said hi, hope tomorrow I'll get some more words out.


----------



## Kevin001

I went to another library event today. It was me and 3 women once again. It was so awkward they're talking while I'm just looking and listening. We made homemade detergent. One girl had to help me, lol. I made a damn mess. It was intense but exciting at the same time. I made sure to get all of their names before I left.


----------



## AllTheSame

I did two sales calls today, just two. Because I walked into a mucking fess. I spent some face-to-face time with store managers, and started today off with a meeting with my boss and he gave me a list of my own stores. He's starting me off with 29, but I'll get more soon. It looks like he's going to make me his go-to guy lol, so yeah now I'm really fuqd. I'm going to get all kinds of special projects, startups, resets. But that's what I'm there for. I got a lot done today. I took pics for my boss, took inventory to make sure our products were represented and still had shelf space. He has me all over Houston but I don't mind, that's what I'm there for and that's what mileage reimbursement and the car allowance are for. I started today off with a lot of anxiety for some reason. I keep having these thoughts of "what the hell did you get yourself into now", but I pushed through it. I think my boss is starting to relax a little bit, he was in a good mood today and I think I'm getting the hang of all this. He actually told me to go home around 3:00 this afternoon and that was nice.


----------



## kivi

I brought my sisters to their dentist appointment today. I had to do the registration things so I was nervous. Before that we had a problem about our bus cards. They didn't have the money we thought that we charged before. You can't use the bus without cards and we didn't have the money for one of us in them. I asked an old lady to use her card and give her the money as coins back. She accepted but I later realized I only had half of the money as coins and other money that I had was high amounted paper money . I gave her all of my coins but before that she said "You don't need to." We were very lucky. She was very sweet and understanding . We turned back with a taxi, which is again one of the most anxiety giving things for me.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I stood up for an opinion. That probably doesn't seem like much in the grand scheme of things, but it was for me.​


----------



## unemployment simulator

busy cinema, and busy town centre on the way home.


----------



## harrison

Contacted last woman from Jakarta and told her what was bothering me.
Contacted a very old friend and apologised for how I behaved before.

Both big things for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Video chatted for an hr....phew.


----------



## trendyfool

Paperback Writer said:


> I stood up for an opinion. That probably doesn't seem like much in the grand scheme of things, but it was for me.​


That matters more than anything! Good job.


----------



## kivi

My first solo travel by an airplane.


----------



## Paperback Writer

trendyfool said:


> That matters more than anything! Good job.


Thanks.


----------



## jxoxo

Responsibilities

Sent from my SM-G530H using Tapatalk


----------



## kivi

I finally had courage to talk about one of my biggest problems with my mother. It's related to her. She apologized about that old time and she said she'd have stand with us that time. She said she didn't know it was bothering us that much. I feel better now.


----------



## tiredofmyself

Went on a first date with a guy from an online dating site (first one for about a year). It was ok he was nice, but I'm home now recovering because I made myself feel so ill worrying about it. Not sure I can go through that again for a second date! Assuming there will be one!?! Gah! Glad I did it though and didn't back out xx


----------



## Kevin001

tiredofmyself said:


> Went on a first date with a guy from an online dating site (first one for about a year). It was ok he was nice, but I'm home now recovering because I made myself feel so ill worrying about it. Not sure I can go through that again for a second date! Assuming there will be one!?! Gah! Glad I did it though and didn't back out xx


Congrats! Yeah you survived. I'm jealous, lol.


----------



## kivi

I finally got my ears pierced just a few minutes ago (I was very afraid). They were pierced when I was in kindergarten but I didn't use earrings that much before so they got closed.


----------



## LaurelHS

Yesterday I went to the Tragically Hip viewing party in Kingston. I spent a few days beforehand being scared of the huge crowds that were predicted, having anxiety attacks at the thought, but I told myself if I went there and couldn't handle it, I could leave because the venue is within walking distance of my house. I decided that this was a really important event for my hometown and that I wanted to see everyone come together and support Gord Downie. There were a few times during the evening that I felt overwhelmed and I had to move to a less crowded place and get a drink of water, but I stayed for the whole event and even sang and danced a little.


----------



## xxDark Horse

I initiated a Facebook message with a girl at work. 

She never responded :'(


On my way to success with women, one brutal rejection at a time... God it hurts to be rejected, but I like to think of it as one rejection away from going on a first date, and one first date away from finally getting a gf.


----------



## Hope93

I went to the GP to collect a prescription on my own. I did feel I had to rehearse what I was going to say, along the way, but I did it without asking anyone to accompany me, which was a great feeling afterwards!


----------



## kivi

I went to the bank for my credit card/bank account application. I have been going to the notary, post office by myself for two months. At first, I didn't know much about how to do my things in those places but I have been able to get information from their personnels. I'll have to go to the bank again this wednesday.


----------



## Crisigv

I got out of bed. That's pretty scary.


----------



## rewired

I was amazed that I was unable to find any fear when reading the title of this thread. I think the best way to overcome fear is not to go out looking for it. I find graduated exposure is best sort without any focus on the fear itself. Anything more is just chasing my tail and kidding myself. Whilst getting out of bed may scary for another; such a prophecy is not for me. Fear is like a figment - it only exists while I face it or drum it up. I acknowledged it then move on. No need to put it in my pocket and dramatize it. That only leads to commiseration that does more to suck the life out of me and others that read and or respond. 

Having said that though ... the truth is just as heavy for those not ready to receive. I speak from experience of course.  I'm off for a walk ... without the intention to face my fears for doing so only creates what would otherwise not exit. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## rewired

kivi said:


> I went to the bank for my credit card/bank account application. I have been going to the notary, post office by myself for two months. At first, I didn't know much about how to do my things in those places but I have been able to get information from their personnels. I'll have to go to the bank again this wednesday.


Now that's encouraging for me to read.  I could do with making such attempts to doing more things like this for myself. I like your attitude.


----------



## kivi

rewired said:


> Now that's encouraging for me to read.  I could do with making such attempts to doing more things like this for myself. I like your attitude.


Thanks


----------



## peace_love

Good question and a positive one. Thanks for this. On to my answer now....

(This happened yesterday, not today) If I had a thought to do something, I just did it. No matter how small it was. I am trying to break myself out of being self conscious about ever little thing. I feel like its been helping me already. Today, I plan to do the same thing.


----------



## peace_love

Today I asked my boss something I usually wouldn't and the outcome wasn't great but I didn't dwell as long as I normally would. I got busy with other things later on so it was easier to brush it off.


----------



## slyfox

*going to the dentist
*eating alone at sit down restaurant(mostly because of depression of the results of the dentist though)


----------



## kivi

I've finally called someone. I've been delaying it for days.


----------



## sparklygreenkitty

I texted my mom about a learning disability that I might have and why I won't tell my dad about it. She didn't realize that I had that much trouble with math (not being able to imagine numbers that well, having to use my fingers or a calculator, not being able to do simple functions in my head, having trouble with dates). Of course, she made excuses for my dad not understanding. If she texts him about it, fine. I don't care. At least one parent knows why I had trouble all those years ago.


----------



## Valley

im going to my brothers wedding in 2 hours and i have to sit near over 100 people im so freaking nervous as hell


----------



## Kevin001

Walked to work.


----------



## SunShower

Created a power point presentation (never even opened Power Point before) and presented to 12 Architects and the CEO of a company. All the while with my business partner in the back ground hoping I'd screw up so he could gloat. Yeah, me!


----------



## PocketoAlice

Well not today, but I met up with a guy I've been talking to this weekend. He's really sweet and I'm glad I went through with it. ^-^


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

PocketoAlice said:


> Well not today, but I met up with a guy I've been talking to this weekend. He's really sweet and I'm glad I went through with it. ^-^


Awesome.


----------



## Kevin001

I video chatted this morning. The earliest ever for me. I still had a sleepy look and I was so groggy.


----------



## tiredofmyself

tiredofmyself said:


> Went on a first date with a guy from an online dating site (first one for about a year). It was ok he was nice, but I'm home now recovering because I made myself feel so ill worrying about it. Not sure I can go through that again for a second date! Assuming there will be one!?! Gah! Glad I did it though and didn't back out xx


Quoting myself here like a ninny, but still...

I decided this guy wasn't right for me and didn't see him again.

Good news though - I had another first date today!!! Yay! I was a little bit nervous before hand but it went well. Bad news was he sat there talking all about himself and how he loves to drink, and drink, and drink... didn't once ask me anything about myself. Then I realised he was someone I'd actually been at school with! Small world. He was all over the place at school, drank a lot and kept having to be taken to hospital to have his stomach pumped - seems some things don't change!

I'm trying to stay positive and not let the disappointment get me down about dating. I am telling myself its good that I am still trying, I will get back on line today and start again.

Fingers crossed for the next one! :serious:


----------



## Emzoid

Yay you! I may be in the same boat tomorrow.


----------



## tiredofmyself

Emzoid said:


> Yay you! I may be in the same boat tomorrow.


Hope it goes well! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## vela

I logged into SAS and I've been posting.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

The transport here is terrible. We were sitting in the bus just like sardines in a can today, for like 2 hours. Some hot chicks were pushing into me cause some people wanted to get off the bus, some on...

I would have liked that if not for my social phobia. With social phobia that's just terrible, hello anxiety. It raised to like 8 out of 10.


----------



## harrison

RenegadeReloaded said:


> The transport here is terrible. *We were sitting in the bus just like sardines in a can today, for like 2 hours. *Some hot chicks were pushing into me cause some people wanted to get off the bus, some on...
> 
> I would have liked that if not for my social phobia. With social phobia that's just terrible, hello anxiety. It raised to like 8 out of 10.


I know what you mean. I get trams every day here and usually I like it. But a few times I got them earlier when they were packed with the morning crowd going into the city for work. Having so many people right up close to you is very confronting - I'd actually forgotten how much it can affect me.


----------



## bewareofyou

Finally made this phone call I've been putting off for a really long time.


----------



## AllTheSame

I've been busy all weekend, and had zero alone time really, at all...but I think I've dealt with it really well. I had fun with my kids. We did a MLS game yesterday, and watched the Astros v Angels at MinuteMaid Park today. I took them home, then went home myself, unpacked and re-packed to go out of town for work, drove several hours, checked into a hotel where I am now. I did all of that without much stress or and with just a little anxiety. Idk why sometimes I seem to be able to take on a lot at times, and get through it just fine, and then other times it feels like I can barely function. It's very strange how my anxiety plays out sometimes.


----------



## Crisigv

I ate alone in the food court. That usually freaks me out. I was okay.


----------



## sometimeslonely

I have a fear that my locker won't open tomorrow for school since I haven't been opening it properly lately... Then how will I get my books? I guess I'll wait and see..


----------



## Paperback Writer

I made a phone call.


----------



## Pongowaffle

I just stared directly at the sun for 10 minutes and my sitkehb vjsa fheiurhuiergkjlnbv


----------



## herk

called back a random number to see if it was about a job i applied for, it was and i gotta call back tomorrow


----------



## AllTheSame

Went to a store today I'd never been to before, in a town I've never been in before. I introduced myself to the store manager, first thing, though my anxiety was a little high this morning. I got through pretty early, ahead of schedule, just a little more to do tomorrow and then I'm back home. I showed her before and after pics of what I did, and she was happy. We were on the same page all day. I told her I didn't think there was much I could do with another set of merch and she agreed, just make it look as good as you can. Couldn't have gone better. I have so much anticipatory anxiety sometimes and Idk where that comes from. I've done this a hundred times now so there's no rational reason to be anxious...it's just stupid anxiety.


----------



## JDsays

I texted a friend from work despite my irrational fears and had a pleasant conversation. Kind of a big deal since I hardly ever do that.


----------



## Mancman

Bringing the bins back in the garden...


----------



## Raykou

Before therapy, I took one hour walk in the city center. It was already dark and many people still hanging out everywhere. 

- Received only one fast stare which gave me uncomfortable vibes.

- No uncomfortable vocal contact experienced during the walk.

- No-one robbed me!

- I managed keeping confident walking posture despite social anxiety mulling within.

- Depressed feelings from seeing the callous city lights but the walk itself made me feel good anyway.


----------



## Virgo

I skipped class today because I have (still have) a skull crushing headache and just wanted to lay down. I'm scared to death to miss that professor's class but I did it! XD


----------



## Ai

Not today--but Saturday I allowed myself to be talked into attending a fairly large Halloween party. There were a lot of people there. It was a bit overwhelming, but I had a pretty good time over all. I was proud of myself. 

I also allowed myself to get actually drunk for the first time. It was an interesting experience. lol It seems I'm not terribly different. Still quiet and subdued, just less coordinated and more giggly. The more you know.


----------



## Kiara93

Ai said:


> Not today--but Saturday I allowed myself to be talked into attending a fairly large Halloween party. There were a lot of people there. It was a bit overwhelming, but I had a pretty good time over all. I was proud of myself.
> 
> I also allowed myself to get actually drunk for the first time. It was an interesting experience. lol It seems I'm not terribly different. Still quiet and subdued, just less coordinated and more giggly. The more you know.


You're so cool! I had an invitation to the big Halloween game today, but I stayed at home. I know that they are a lot of fun in this Halloween quest and I made a costume for it, but I afraid to go


----------



## Ai

Kiara93 said:


> You're so cool! I had an invitation to the big Halloween game today, but I stayed at home. I know that they are a lot of fun in this Halloween quest and I made a costume for it, but I afraid to go


Aww.  Maybe next time?


----------



## kivi

I sent friend requests to my friends which I haven't seen for two or three years (it's a big thing for me). My next goal is calling and talking with them (they won't be short calls).


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Aww awesome

I got my haircut today without any issues.


----------



## Kevin001

Texted my dad today, I always get anxious communicating with him.


----------



## Jadenmia

I went to take my dad's respiratory machine back to the clinic and attended his appointment for him and learned how to use it so that when he comes home from work, i can show him how to use it! 
I didn't feel any anxiety about it either. Pretty sure my meds are working well.
I also applied for a supervisor position. Something im not totally sure I'm ready for.. my anxiety tells me im not efficient enough for the job.. but i applied anyway. We will see. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

I drove by myself for the first time ever. It was just to the mailbox but still. I did well.


----------



## kivi

I opened a deposit account for myself (the bank will pay me interest for it) and I'm not very informed about bank things at all. (there may be some translation problems but it's not the same thing as normal bank account)


----------



## MCHB

The dentist! When it comes to anything involving teeth or eyes, I turn into the biggest baby. The last time I went to a dentist was back in 2003. 

Today they did an exam and got most of the cleaning done with a bit more to finish up tomorrow. In January I have to get my top two wisdom teeth pulled and 3 fillings done. Not looking forward to any of it, but eh...


----------



## Kevin001

Just texted my day....we don't talk much so.


----------



## Smallfry

Drove back for the first time in a long time along a stretch of road that didn't have any street lights. It was pitch black though I managed to remember all the bends in the road so it wasn't as scary as I thought it would be


----------



## Kevin001

I drove again, seems to be getting easier even though my parking skills suck.


----------



## Kevin001

Posted a comment on a youtuber's page.....I'm only like the 2nd comment.....so f-cking nervous.


----------



## MCHB

Went into a bike store that I'd never been in before (going into places I'm not familiar with terrifies me...getting better at hiding it though) and bought a bike that I saw posted on one of the bike forums...more importantly chatted with the sales guy and asked a bunch of questions and whatnot...then while out riding this evening I stopped on the trail and chatted with someone I didn't know for about half an hour or so.


----------



## MCHB

Footwear shopping always causes me a TON of anxiety for some reason...I think it's mainly size indecisiveness and having a sales clerk standing there while I'm trying out the fit and walking around all funny like...The anxiety is moreso when it's one of those stores that only keep display boots up front and keeps the inventory stashed away in the back. All that being said, I managed to fight through it and survived. Got a pair of boots rated to be comfortable to -40C yet functional to -78C so it was worth it.


----------



## CrystalGemPearl

No. If need to get stricken with terrible, uncontrollable gas to face mine. I hope to get IBS in the near future.


----------



## Kevin001

I requested PTO today. Its just hard for me to take time off from work so that was a huge accomplishment for me.


----------



## Kevin001

I drove a little today....so proud of myself.


----------



## sad1231234

Managed to muster the courage to ask the person at a shop how to use the machine!


----------



## Absence of Words

I went to my college's registration office and talked to the lady there to sign up for my Spring semester classes. :grin2:


----------



## xxDark Horse

I sat by a random group of people at lunch today.


----------



## Kevin001

I drove to the park today....went up on a curb though...ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I drove a little today....so proud of myself.





Kevin001 said:


> I drove to the park today....went up on a curb though...ugh.


I have been driving for :fall 26 years :fall and I hit go up on a curb making a right turn.

My fears - I spoke up.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been driving for :fall 26 years :fall and I hit go up on a curb making a right turn.
> 
> My fears - I spoke up.


Good to know I'm not alone. 

I'll keep at it though.


----------



## SparklingWater

Yesterday i went into an open mic. I didn't stay lol. I was expecting something a little different, but I made the first step. I'll go again next week. Even if I don't perform my goal will be sit and make it through half of it (as long as i enjoy the music.)


----------



## IAMANOBODY2015

I don't want to die. Scared of dying


----------



## Layna9

Made a humorous comment to my lab partner .... (I used to be a humorous person before all this)

Applied for a job 

Thats it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetown

I managed to attend all of my classes today


----------



## Kevin001

Drove by myself for only the 2nd time ever, so damn proud of myself. Just to the mail box though couple of blocks lol. Still though.


----------



## SparklingWater

Kevin001 said:


> Drove by myself for only the 2nd time ever, so damn proud of myself. Just to the mail box though couple of blocks lol. Still though.


Omg! Great job Kevin! That's a really big deal!


----------



## Kevin001

realisticandhopeful said:


> Omg! Great job Kevin! That's a really big deal!


Ikr! Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## herk

walked my dog around the block in the evening, not really a huge fear but ive never done it because i always worried about running into people or whatever. might do this more often


----------



## Xenacat

Left my house, lol


----------



## MCHB

Well after getting three fillings done this morning, I'll take getting fillings done over a yank or two any day. I also can't feel the left side of my body and I'm having these sudden urges to run for Prime-minister! Very odd...


----------



## kivi

Took a short ski lesson and skied somehow (my first).


----------



## millenniumman75

MCHB said:


> Well after getting three fillings done this morning, I'll take getting fillings done over a yank or two any day. I also can't feel the left side of my body and I'm having these sudden urges to run for Prime-minister! Very odd...


I always worry about biting the inside of my mouth when it's novocained.

Then, when the feeling starts to come back after about 3 hours, that tingly/needle sensation is a mess :lol.


----------



## MCHB

millenniumman75 said:


> I always worry about biting the inside of my mouth when it's novocained.
> 
> Then, when the feeling starts to come back after about 3 hours, that tingly/needle sensation is a mess :lol.


I can totally understand that! After the procedure I was paranoid that I would bite my tongue, lol. :grin2:


----------



## Wanderlust26

I returned a bag of chips because it's expired. Wasn't a bad experience at all.


----------



## Kevin001

I had to tell someone something was wrong with the movie in the theater.....desktop error for like 10mins. No one else was budging so I stepped up and told someone, anxiety and all.



Wanderlust26 said:


> I returned a bag of chips because it's expired. Wasn't a bad experience at all.


People do that? You didn't look at the date before you bought it? Just tasted stale?


----------



## Wanderlust26

Kevin001 said:


> I had to tell someone something was wrong with the movie in the theater.....desktop error for like 10mins. No one else was budging so I stepped up and told someone, anxiety and all.
> 
> People do that? You didn't look at the date before you bought it? Just tasted stale?


I forget to check sometimes and yes, it tasted stale.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

I made some phone calls at work. I've been trying to make more because it really is the most efficient way to communicate when I need a response and can't just sit on my hands waiting for an email response. 

I made two today, tried to make three, but the other party wasn't available. I left a voicemail the other day with two coworkers overhearing (my favorite -_-). I also called some program participants from previous years. 

I audibly sigh after I make some of my phone calls lol. I need to not do that! I just don't know how to wrap up a phone call. Like what do you say?

EDIT: I think 'Look forward to hearing back from you. Bye." might work lol.


----------



## Kevin001

I got my haircut today...ofc the lady started chatting with me....I survived though. I so wish there was a place where you can just get your haircut and no conversation.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I ordered some coffees by myself. Nothing I haven't done before, but better than hiding behind a Safety Person like I normally would.


----------



## Kevin001

I sat right in the middle of two couples tonight in the theater. It was so uncomfortable for me but I faced it.


----------



## I Beethoven

Walking in public because I have been house bound for years so for me its a fear


----------



## Kevin001

Showed a close friend my SH scars.


----------



## johawN88

finally went into a tattoo shop and presented my portfolio of my art to the owner. he was quite impressed. all i wanted was to know if i have enough skills to be a tattoo artist. this was something i wanted to do for months. it went better than i thought it would and he hopes to see me again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

I finally made another appointment! I was sweating bullets. I get to see a new dermatologist too! . Its this Wednesday.


----------



## hyacinth girl

Called and made an appointment for a hair cut!


----------



## AZicovich

I realized I will survive, no thrive, despite small-minded people who derive drama and pleasure from dissecting everything I say, hanging it out to dry and examining it in a microscope so that they can find offense. Get a life, already. Better yet, find a way to apologize to me. I can live the rest of my life with out this pettifogging.
-


----------



## Paperback Writer

- I made a phone call.

- I _possibly_ stood up for myself. I say possibly, because there might not have actually been anything to stand up to. But I did it anyway.


----------



## maralb

taking a bus full of people,:smile2:


----------



## slyfox

I opened up a computer for the first time while talking to tech support to check out the GPU. Have to potentially replace it tomorrow or the next day. Really nervous about screwing something up.

Also on a local facebook aquarium group someone was offering to trade one of their plants for moss. I replied that I couldn't make the trade because I didn't have an aquarium with the right conditions, but that I had some moss and other plants I could sell. The person might not be interested in my offer, but it was the first step I've made to actually selling the plants I've been propagating. Have had too much anxiety to actually try to sell anything before this. Admit I'm having anxiety about him replying back.

Since shipping plants and invertebrates in hot weather gives me a lot of anxiety, I might try to wait until fall before trying to seriously sell anything.


----------



## Kevin001

I scheduled another appointment...it was fast and no anxiety.


----------



## Kevin001

I drove to walmart and back. Mom was in the car but still . It has been months.


----------



## 1ShyKid

I drove and I went to the store.


----------



## slyfox

Called a family friend asking if they would be a reference for volunteer work. I don't know them well. They said yes.

Walked a short ways in the neighborhood 

Went to the bank


----------



## Paperback Writer

I voted.


----------



## Kevin001

Got food from a crowded restaurant in my work clothes.....hate people seeing me in my work clothes...feel judged.


----------



## Kevin001

Drove to work and parked correctly. Mom was in the car but I was soooo nervous. My driving anxiety is bad.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Drove to work and parked correctly. Mom was in the car but I was soooo nervous. My driving anxiety is bad.


Kevin, I've seen some of your posts. Dunno how you do it everyday. Probably cause you're young & still motivated. I've been there. Very exhausting mentally, physically & emotionally. I had enough of it & isolated myself for the longest time. I may have to re-enter life again soon though :blank . God Bless man


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> Kevin, I've seen some of your posts. Dunno how you do it everyday. Probably cause you're young & still motivated. I've been there. Very exhausting mentally, physically & emotionally. I had enough of it & isolated myself for the longest time. I may have to re-enter life again soon though :blank . God Bless man


Thanks bro, yeah everyday is a fight...feel like any day can be a turn for the worst but all we can do is try. Plus gotta give credit to God .


----------



## Ai

Not today, but over the weekend, I pushed myself to attend my first pride march and festival with my sisters and best friend... It was actually a lot of fun. So much infectious positive energy.

I would definitely like to do it again next year.

(Impressively and weirdly for this area, there was also only one protester... A sad soul who followed alongside us with a mega phone and a few posters about God damning the wicked and what have you... Drowning out his vitriolic nonsense with cheers and song was oddly cathartic and energizing.)


----------



## 870945

Waving to a gorgeous blonde on a bicycle while seeing here from a big distance ahead, that often makes me overthink and get scared. Even got a smile and a tiny hi. Aw yeah!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I talked with my neighbor after cutting the lawn and we played a small game of basketball while talking.


----------



## kivi

I opened an Instagram account. :O


----------



## Kevin001

Called about my hospital bill. The waiting/being on hold part is the most anxious part.


----------



## Kevin001

Went grocery shopping. Had to wait in a line. People were staring at my groceries and I was standing so still trying not to look awkward. I was sweating profusely. I survived though....can just imagine what they were thinking though.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Went grocery shopping. Had to wait in a line. People were staring at my groceries and I was standing so still trying not to look awkward. I was sweating profusely. I survived though....can just imagine what they were thinking though.


I'm sure they weren't thinking anything offensive. I try to rationally tell myself that when I think of being out & about. People have their own destinations to think about & even if they do make fun, we're forgotten in 30 seconds, once we're out of their presence.

Ever put your groceries back or leave them where your standing & leave? I have w/ 1 or few items. Hate that. Once I had 1 carton of orange juice & I believe it was the express lane... this guy & his girl cut me off w/ an overloaded shopping cart. I was like oh sh*t really. They didn't even have the fckn decency to let me go first. I left the juice & left.


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> Ever put your groceries back or leave them where your standing & leave? I have w/ 1 or few items. Hate that. Once I had 1 carton of orange juice & I believe it was the express lane... this guy & his girl cut me off w/ an overloaded shopping cart. I was like oh sh*t really. They didn't even have the fckn decency to let me go first. I left the juice & left.


Nope never left anything...wow.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut, it was soo packed.


----------



## Kevin001

Video chatted....yeah I've done it several times but always scary.


----------



## Kevin001

Drove to work


----------



## millenniumman75

I walked to my car at the beach without fearing that other people were thinking that I was following them.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to a crowded place, shared an umbrella with someone, and hugged a person cheek to cheek.


----------



## Smallfry

Went to a really packed restaurant for my brothers birthday, always makes me nervous and end up not eating much


----------



## Kevin001

Smallfry said:


> Went to a really packed restaurant for my brothers birthday, always makes me nervous and end up not eating much


Congrats


----------



## Smallfry

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats


TY Kevin


----------



## ravens

Today took and passed my written drivers test to get my learner's permit.


----------



## SamanthaStrange

ravens said:


> Today took and passed my written drivers test to get my learner's permit.


That's great!  Congrats.


----------



## 629753

I disbelieved some thoughts


----------



## ravens

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's great!  Congrats.


Thanks :smile2:


----------



## FloridaGloria

I asked a question in my class. I find it hard because I don't like people thinking that I'm stupid. I know they don't, I just feel like they do.


----------



## SSJB

I never posted my pic public as I was scared that people would comment on my face like in HS and girls would make fun of it, but I managed to post it here in the forums!


----------



## MondKrabbe

I made small talk with a girl today who let me sit down with her at our breaks at work a few days prior. Man, that felt good, to talk to someone so casually.

Anyway, yeah, I talked to her a bit. The other day she was crying; she felt better today and I told if she ever needed someone to talk to that I'd gladly listen. 

God, being social is such a challenge.


----------



## 888401

I finally faced a fear about going into the outside world, I felt much better after exposing myself to the sunshine, seeing a lot of people and realizing it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would've been. I feel like from now on I'm going to try to be more active!


----------



## LashawndaVillanueva

* h3.cjk { font-family: "Droid Sans Fallback"; }h3.ctl { font-family: "FreeSans"; }p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; }a:link { } *

* "One of the greatest discoveries a man makes, one of his great surprises, is to find he can do what he was afraid he couldn't do."  *


----------



## Kevin001

FloridaGloria said:


> I asked a question in my class. I find it hard because I don't like people thinking that I'm stupid. I know they don't, I just feel like they do.


Oh wow congrats


----------



## ravens

Drove to the gas station which is about 10 minutes away. Longest I've ever drove since I was 17.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

ravens said:


> Drove to the gas station which is about 10 minutes away. Longest I've ever drove since I was 17.


Awesome mate.


----------



## RealityoftheSituation

Entrensik said:


> I faced another day of feeling like sh*t.


+1


----------



## Alpha Tauri

I went ahead and chatted with a friend whom I haven't chatted in a while. I've planned to do this for a long time now but haven't due to my insecurities. This act must count for something, doesn't it?


----------



## Smallfry

Went swimming today for the first time in 15 years. Still have many issues with the water but I'm going to try to overcome this by the end of the year. Gonna really push myself this time.


----------



## Crisigv

I drove with my windows down the whole time. Sounds stupid, but I'm very self conscious, so it was a win for me.


----------



## ravens

ANX1 said:


> Awesome mate.


Thanks.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I walked through a bad neighbourhood (other than the one I live in) without getting mugged/stabbed.


----------



## SusanStorm

This was yesterday, and I was struggling to feel good about it afterwards.

Anyway, we have some group work in uni this semester, and in the past I've usually just been sitting there, not saying a word, but now I did. I tried to make suggestions, and tried to participate. But I'm still struggling with over thinking everything I say and I'm always sure that they hate me. I'm also really soft spoken so I had to struggle to be heard a couple of times. 

I'm also in this group for students who struggle with various things. Like mental illnesses that make being a student extra hard, and it's every two weeks. I've only been there maybe two times last semester, and it was ok. This time was not ok at all. It was a lot of new faces, we were sitting around a table, talking and eating pizza. It just felt so overwhelming, and I almost couldn't eat because it felt like I was going to choke. I felt so tense and if someone asked me something I just felt I was going to faint or something because all eyes were on me. I also felt like I was coming off as being in a bad mood or something. Still, I stayed there the whole time, but it was really hard.

Weird that the group that is supposed to be a safe place felt like it wasn't, and the other group felt more ok. Yesterday I felt like: "I'm not going ever again", but I think I will. I'm just struggling really hard with larger groups. More than 4 people, and it feels overwhelming.


----------



## 8888

I went to my endocrinologist.


----------



## PocketoAlice

I messaged a fellow spooky person from my city to try and make a friend. I want to say hi to more people, but I feel proud enough of taking that much of a step.

Okay I lied, I messaged like 3-5 people by now. Yay.


----------



## kivi

I had a hair cut (just a bit) and had end of my hair dyed dark blue. They also straightened it. My sister said that I looked like a goth. :um


----------



## Kevin001

Went to a work meeting and survived.


----------



## Kevin001

Called in letting my job know I'm too sick to work today....I was shaking beforehand but it went ok.


----------



## newbro

I went to a doctor.

Holy **** it was scary.


----------



## newbro

8888 said:


> I went to my endocrinologist.


Hahaha sounds stupid, right? But going to a doctor is actually really damn hard.


----------



## TheWelshOne

Let's see... 

1. Went to a garage, talked to three people there, made a bit of a fool of myself 'cause I didn't know what I was doing
2. Went to a coffee shop, bought a drink, sat there for about 45 minutes
3. Walked home, 35 minutes, had to take a phone call on the way

Before the day is through, probably at least one more phone call, at least one more conversation with a stranger, either another 35 minute walk or a 5 minute drive with a stranger.

I'd never done any of this alone before today. Being an adult is hard.


----------



## 8888

newbro said:


> Hahaha sounds stupid, right? But going to a doctor is actually really damn hard.


Yeah, it is.


----------



## Taaylah

Tried something new in front of a lot of people. I've never golfed before, and today at Top Golf I had to do it. It was fun, but I always feel stupid when I don't know how to do something and make mistakes, even though logically it's understandable because I've never done it before, but I hate looking stupid. I did look dumb, but I tried not to care, even with a lot of strangers around. The irony is me being nervous and afraid of looking stupid makes me actually look stupid because I'm visibly embarrassed about something that doesn't matter...


----------



## Paperback Writer

(Yesterday) I saw a doctor about my anxiety.  It's a massive step for me.


----------



## Kevin001

I told my job I was leaving...went really well .


----------



## Kevin001

Went down to the altar to accept communion in front of everyone.....chest was pounding.


----------



## Gorgoroth9

I'm going to be serving as a liaison with a volunteer organization for my work. Basically, I'll be networking. I'm doing it so I can have more volunteer work on my grad school application. I really, really don't want to do this, but I am going to do it anyway.

I also had a super awkward, but necessary conversation with my boyfriend. I didn't really intend to, but I cried so I kind of had to explain myself. Goddamn I hate my sensitivity! Hopefully it all wasn't for naught cause it was mortifying -_-


----------



## harrison

I went out my front door.


----------



## Kevin001

Wore my Satan Sucks Jesus Saves shirt out in public.


----------



## Suede1971

I farted so hard that i nearly followed through.


----------



## kivi

Today was totally different. I've never been that much mentioned (in anyway but it was positive) at university. I take a lesson, again because I gave up on it last year, now I take it again and an assistant from last year's another lesson that I passed, attends this lesson, too and she likes me. She knows my name and talked about my work to my professor in a positive way. I was so nervous and felt like a loser before the lesson but I'm okay now.


----------



## Mayathebee

Well for starters I came across IT in the bathroom (ALRIGHT it was a cockroach but a huge one) and I had to call the exterminator to take precautions for other unexpected Visits from those little devils. Secondly, I had to take the first step, so I went outside my house to hang out with people I'm just acquainted with...Fortunately, by the time I actually got out of my house I had murdered IT. But the exterminator still has to come to cleanse the whole place from pests... Anyways... We went to the cinema...the actual thing And I had to speak with the cashier too... Then when the movie ended (can you guess what movie? IT was a failure... The movie I mean) I had to walk for 30 minutes alone in the dark to reach home. Nothing much, but today was scary enough for me...


----------



## Sky Blue

Went to an interview for a bakery today in the city. I was expecting it to be upscale and kind of stiff, but people were very friendly and down-to-earth.


----------



## thistlehammer

I finally made a start on the essay I've been putting off. It's not my best work so far, and I'm only halfway finished now, but starting it took a lot out of me and I'm proud that I got some work done.


----------



## GreenOwl

Having to express my opinion in Literature at high school. I stuttered slightly at some words by my anxiety and a classmate laughed loudly, then he and many others kept talking quietly for some minutes. I was very angry and had negative thoughts and couldn't concentrate on the class.
I'm still glad I said my own opinion and I'm more interested in the opinion the teacher has of me than that specific classmate.


----------



## kivi

On my own, I found the cafe which I went with my friend a year ago. I needed to use public bus transport (which gives me great anxiety) after using metro. It was a pretty anxious experience but I still found it.


----------



## Kevin001

Wore my Satan Sucks Jesus Saves shirt in public.....got some stares but it was ok


----------



## Maverick34

None. That's probably why I don't improve.


----------



## Kevin001

Friend made me bless our food out loud in public today....talk about scary lol.


----------



## Crisigv

I was having some anxiety about going into a store while I was driving to it. Even after I parked, I almost drove away (while some lady in the car beside kept looking at me). But I got out and went inside.


----------



## Paperback Writer

I complained at a restaurant that my naan bread was too hard...

...which was ironic as the waiter then complained that my penis was too hard, and that I was making the other customers uncomfortable.

'Uncomfortable?' I said. 'This **** is making my teeth uncomfortable. It's like trying to chew a ****ing brick.'

DISCLAIMER: This post _might _have stopped being accurate after the first line.


----------



## Mayathebee

Well, I had to take the bus that was full of people to the point they had to squeeze us for the doors to close. Then I had to attend a lecture and talk with some potentially friendly people and get a project done. Some time later, I had to venture out yet again and go receive my student ID... On the way I came across those scary advertising workers and I had to endure their talking because I was too polite to tell them to shut up (the word "no" or "I'm not interested " does not exist on their vocabulary) and they did not stop until they said EVERYTHING to me. Ugh what a nightmare...:'( And now I will be seeing a fellow student to do a project... How nice(intended sarcasm) This is gonna be awkward... But st least I'm trying to familiarize with the "outside the house" situations.


----------



## SusanStorm

This was yesterday and also thuesday. I had a presentation both days at uni, and it went ok :clap:yay I almost backed out of the one I had yesterday, but decided to go through with it.

I've had 3 presentations this semester and 1 to go. I must say that I am proud of myself for going though with it. It's one of my most anxiety provoking situations, and it was so hard to do it. Afterwards I've felt very exhausted, but it's hard work.


----------



## Kandice

called my insurance and the clinic this morning about an outstanding medical bill of about $1K


----------



## Kevin001

SusanStorm said:


> This was yesterday and also thuesday. I had a presentation both days at uni, and it went ok :clap:yay I almost backed out of the one I had yesterday, but decided to go through with it.
> 
> I've had 3 presentations this semester and 1 to go. I must say that I am proud of myself for going though with it. It's one of my most anxiety provoking situations, and it was so hard to do it. Afterwards I've felt very exhausted, but it's hard work.


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Talked to HR about my health insurance....I swear I was talking so fast and spit was flying...cringe.


----------



## discoveryother

my fear of getting out of bed


----------



## Fruitcake

Messaging a boy on Tinder. Granted he had penguin pics and profile talking bout his life as a penguin so it was a lot easier than messaging a hot human boy. But still progress.


----------



## Kevin001

I pumped gas :0


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

I called the hospital to get help on my social anxiety. It was hard but felt good afterwards.


----------



## roxslide

I actually hung out with my roommates for 10-20 minutes instead of hiding in my room. It went ok.


----------



## Oggy

This week and today I stopped looking down at the ground and started to look up at my surroundings and at other peoples faces. It turns out that everyone is not looking at me. It felt much better and I'm going to keep doing it.


----------



## Setebos

Well, It's more of the typical thing than something distinct. I'm afraid of ****ing up everything and scaring away my only possible friend. But at the same time, I'm wary of being too trustful in fears of the same thing happening to me all over again.


----------



## EmeraldNeptune

I sat at a Bingo hall with my parents. The whole time I was there I was afraid I'd win and have to call out Bingo! <_<


----------



## cherryisaac

opening up about myself (yesterday)


----------



## teuton

My close colleagues were off Today at work so I ate with others.

Also it was some sort of free time gathering at the end of the schedule, just half of the team were there and I stayed as well, was pretty boring but forced myself to stay as much as I could to gain more experience


----------



## Kevin001

Picked up my turkey when everyone was looking at me get out of my mom's car...eek.


----------



## Oggy

I walked into a bar which I had not been to before. That's good! But I hate that I had some negative thinking while I was there, like, "they are all looking and judging me now". I know that that's not the case but that was still what I was thinking....


----------



## vedavon8

i played a few minutes of guitar
had two meals


----------



## noonecares

I like to stay in my comfort zone so I won't have to face any fearful situation


----------



## CWe

What he said ^


----------



## Winds

I told a person I just met today that I've dealt with anxiety. Don't think I've ever did that before.


----------



## kivi

I finally went to a museum which was in a district that I don’t know at all. I was there to take photos of it’s interior but I enjoyed the artifacts, too. Maybe I’ll post some photos here later.


----------



## Vip3r

I gave my neighbor a ride cause his car broke down. I was terrified at first giving a stranger a ride, but it all went well. I even managed to make some small talk and not seem too weird.


----------



## f1ora

saw a friend today, tried not to worry about my appearance and it went well. I should really understand my friends dgaf about how I look at this point.


----------



## Kevin001

Let strangers touch me


----------



## NovaBubble

Went to Target and did some Christmas shopping for my relatives. I also filled up my car with gas. I didn't care what anyone thought about me and everything was okay. =)

It even snowed today(while I was driving too) and the roads were icy, but I didn't let that get to me either.


----------



## Kevin001

Went to work sick af dripping nose and everything.


----------



## Kevin001

Texted my dad thank you for his card....I rarely speak to him that was huge.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Did go to a gym and worked out. Always hated it because I thought everyone looked at me and judged me. But that wasn't the case! I feel great, because that was one of my goals!


----------



## Kevin001

Called to reschedule an appointment.


----------



## Candied Peanuts

I drove on the highway today, and miraculously, I survived . However, that still doesn't deviate away from the fact I'm a terrible driver haha


----------



## Paperback Writer

Made a phone call.

Cocaine Propranolol is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Kevin001

Ate right in front of coworkers


----------



## Going Sane

Speaking up to superiors at work in an assertive manner. idk if it's a fear but something i have trouble with


----------



## anxietyconquerer

Driving on the left hand side lane


----------



## Excaliber

Picking up phones at work, I have a hard time with that.


----------



## 0589471

Finally giving in & letting my boss know I needed help with my work. I like to keep it all to myself and do the best I can to figure things out on my own; I'm a control freak with my work. It was very hard having to admit it, like admitting defeat. Together we got it resolved though and I'm feeling much better.


----------



## Kevin001

Got a Lyft ride


----------



## Kevin001

Took garbage to the road with neighbors and kids out...eek. I didn't look or say a word.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Went to the library and actually asked a lady to help me find some drawing books and then i went shopping at a few stores with my mom.


----------



## Kevin001

Called to reschedule an appointment.


----------



## usrnm

Went to the swimming pool full of people today


----------



## Johnny Walker

I also have hard time picking up phones at work. My heart start bouncing whenever i hear the phone. Today and yesterday i didn't face any of my fears  and this is why im so relaxed. Gotta force myself outta my comfort zone


----------



## sdm92

Made long overdue appointments for the doctor, dentist and opticians.


----------



## Lohikaarme

Handled a potentially awkward encounter without stammering or backing down or wanting to go hide in a hole in the ground till the Second Coming.

Is this what leveling up feels like?


----------



## Chevy396

Lohikaarme said:


> Is this what leveling up feels like?


I was just thinking of that same metaphor this morning on my hike.


----------



## Pricklepillows

Went to a thing with 2 friends and 2 friends's friends. I was a bit nervous but didn't choke up, and we all had a fun time .


----------



## thinkstoomuch103

Learned to stay at home from the gym today, when i didn't have enough nourishment for my morning work out - but i still have to do my evening routine, regardless..

Now, i'm afraid i'll start making it a habit..


----------



## Candied Peanuts

I socialized with my relatives during a family get together. Usually I stay cooped up in my room, but today I decided to socialize with my cousins. I didn't say much, but it's better than nothing. I actually enjoyed myself.


----------



## peterbutter

vanishingpt said:


> Every day I'm facing my fear of public speaking. I'm definitely getting better at it now, and I'm also getting better at planning on the spot and just winging things if need be.


Just got back from a "public speaking" event in front of a whopping two people in the audience. Any sort of speaking in front of a group freaks me out. But I think I've gotten better at it. I practice some deep breathing just before a presentation, but the trick is to do it during the presentation as well. I rarely ever take meds anymore, but I had to give in an took .5 mg of Klonopin. I also took some magnesium. It turned out to be fine. The last meeting I gave a presentation I was nervous as hell even though it was only in front of a dozen people. At our meetings we typically discuss off-beat subject matters and what I presented was something totally off-the-wall, but something I felt I had to get across no matter how nervous I was.


----------



## twitchy666

*bitterness*

pick up 17/1/18

Could you pleaselet me know the make and model of the car also what problem your having with it

why pleading? what they scribble comes out of their garbage pail mind
football watcher

"You're" my adjustment

retards govern me? authority? YOU can't? what's my response? YOU can't either

I got no problem. transfer my vehicle 1.7 miles to specified location for MOT
I go in cab with you. we unwrap it.

they want upper hand to drag it off to their home base, fiddle as they want, charge me millions by polishing it. they won't have the key. clawhammer goes through their window or go find another customer.


----------



## quietRiot10

Spoke to someone on the phone about possible interview.


----------



## Mellon Collie

I study at a Cooking school, today I was was assigned the "lead"/"Boss"? of my small group, which were reshuffled today and I had a guy who doesn't talk to me, by my teacher, probably until the week's over. Everything turned out okay, I didn't freak out half as much as I could have. I'm still really damned worried about this guy who won't talk to me, but I've already written about it in my own thread.


----------



## millenniumman75

I made it through a social lunch


----------



## Kevin001

Called out from work


----------



## Chevy396

Had my skin checked for cancer. I might live to be an old man after all.


----------



## Kevin001

Called to cancel my derm appointment.


----------



## Kevin001

Made another appointment, really need to make this one.


----------



## Chihuahualover93

I actually talked to a complete stranger for half a second, in a crowded store.


----------



## Kevin001

Called my bank, mom kinda helped me. First time trying to transfer money...eek.


----------



## Road to Recovery

Went outside, drove past a bunch of people.


----------



## 8888

I went to a social event. Didn't really enjoy it, but at least I tried.


----------



## PandaBearx

Called my work to let them know I could come in earlier. 

Spoke to a few new people today & had a brief discussion with classmates about a project topic.


----------



## rockyraccoon

I was a little bit nervous about seeing my acupuncturist because I kind of wanted to maybe try more aggressive approaches to dealing with my injuries. But I told him what I wanted done and he was actually ok with it, but for the few days leading up to it I was getting anxious.


----------



## Kevin001

Got introduced to someone today.....I'm always so awkward I can just imagine what they thought of me.


----------



## ravens

Went with my father to his eye doctor and then drove back. The farthest I had drove is about 10 minutes to the store a few times. This was an hour away and I had never drove in that much traffic before.


----------



## Kevin001

Took an uber from my appointment.....went ok I guess.


----------



## Kevin001

Answered an unexpected call. I'm so not good with stuff not planned. Went ok though.


----------



## dn2MG7AdEL

Bought a gift for Father, whom I used to hate.
I'm getting over my grudge for him.


----------



## Kevin001

Got my haircut in a new place...eek.


----------



## discopotato

I went to a crowded mall


----------



## Kevin001

~ Took lyft 2x
~ Called my doctor's nurse
~ Walked home


----------



## Kevin001

Called and changed my derm appointment.


----------



## Daxi004

explaining something to somebody else


----------



## 552569

Today we had a meeting at my job. Our manager was asking a question and picked on me and even though I was caught off guard I was able to answer the question and everyone agreed and it made me feel good. Later in the meeting my manager asked for someone with good handwriting and 2 people said my name and I was just thinking "Noooo" :lol but I was really proud of myself because even though I didn't want to do it, I faced my fear and went up and wrote on the board for them as everyoneee was watching me and it wasn't that bad! Years ago there was no way I'd be able to do that. 

It's nice to see how far I've come


----------



## Seathri

Technically it was yesterday now, but I got out of the house and got some groceries with my partner. I even said hello to the cashier. I felt so awkward and skin-crawly afterwards but I did it and survived. And for today? Well it's almost 2.30am and I'm going out of my comfort zone to make a forum post so that's a really good start to the day.


----------



## sansastark

I asked something to a guy in my class that I'd never spoken to before


----------



## Chevy396

I spoke to my mother. I shouldn't have.


----------



## Goodlntentions

I took the train full of people instead of going home by feet.


----------



## vela

I had to call a company's customer service to get a refund. Phone calls seriously scare me, but I made the call, I was okay, and I got my refund. I survived the phone call! yay!! lol


----------



## BackToThePast

Just life in general without meds. I managed to leave my desk at the workplace a few times to go to the bathroom, because even that is difficult now.


----------



## Wanderlust26

I made phone calls today. God, I hate phone calls...but I did it.


----------



## ravens

Took the road test today and got my driver's license.


----------



## Kevin001

ravens said:


> Took the road test today and got my driver's license.


Bro this is the best thing I've heard all day! Congrats Raven


----------



## ravens

Kevin001 said:


> Bro this is the best thing I've heard all day! Congrats Raven


Thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

More so last night. Been praying to find more local christian friends and was around a lot of believers last night at a christian recovery place and participated in small group. It was nice being around people really trusting in God. My anxiety was so bad but it was worth it. Might be a start to new friendships.


----------



## Kevin001

Raised my hand in worship today at church. My anxiety always holds me back from praising how I should so.


----------



## unemployment simulator

crowds of people.


----------



## itsonlyamatteroftime

I went to the dentist for the first time in five years. No cavities, but it turns out I've been over-brushing and my gums are receding drastically, so I'll probably need to get a gum-graft. Yay.


----------



## Ai

Had a very productive conversation with my boyfriend about sexual interests n' sh*t, which is incredibly difficult for me. I'm getting slightly braver and opening up a bit more, though. So that's progress.

Would help if we could see each other in person more than once every four months or so... sigh.


----------



## Katibel

Today my fear of opening up to my husband about all the problems I struggle with felt like legitimate fear for my life, but I dug in and opened up anyway and we had a nice, enlightening conversation. Without it, I couldn't have recognized just how much lack of structure in youth affected me, or taken strides to overcome it.

@Ai
I struggle with that one a lot too. Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## kivi

I started a driving school. I'm very scared of the actual driving but we're having theoretical lessons for now.


----------



## momentsunset

Contacted a few people and showed them some love. I usually would be too nervous to say things first to people but I'm trying harder now


----------



## Kevin001

Went to the dentist


----------



## MCHB

Went and looked at a Kayak today.


It sounds dumb but I get super anxious when I'm looking at buying something I know almost nothing about lol. There are a lot of lakes around here that are saying "Maaaaat....explore us!"  


Gotta think about it this week and do some research but if I still want one I might go back next weekend and grab it.


----------



## Kevin001

Walked to church. I was a sweaty mess though .


----------



## EggsBenedict

Today, I didn't do much but relax all day, play guitar, read news, and post on this board.

But there is the anxiety of what I have to do tomorrow, which is head out to a new client alone and perform a review.


----------



## Kevin001

Asked my coworker for her number tonight....it was awkward and she hesitated.


----------



## SmallPawsBigHeart

Kevin001 said:


> Asked my coworker for her number tonight....it was awkward and she hesitated.


oh my gosh that's amazing! good for you!!

as for me, I faced my fear of trying a new gym machine which ended up being such a great decision. I ended up trying four different machines and getting such a good workout.


----------



## andy1984

got out of my room and cleaned up more areas of the flat. had a few one line encounters with flatmates. cleaning is becoming my hobby lol. sweeped and vacuumed and washed all the flat towels and wiped off all the mildew that's been making the conservatory smelly. 

at least maybe i can make the flatmates have some good feeling towards me by keeping things clean even if i don't talk to them.


----------



## komorikun

andy1984 said:


> got out of my room and cleaned up more areas of the flat. had a few one line encounters with flatmates. cleaning is becoming my hobby lol. sweeped and vacuumed and washed all the flat towels and wiped off all the mildew that's been making the conservatory smelly.
> 
> at least maybe i can make the flatmates have some good feeling towards me by keeping things clean even if i don't talk to them.


How many roommates do you have? What's a conservatory? Sounds like something in a music hall.


----------



## andy1984

komorikun said:


> How many roommates do you have? What's a conservatory? Sounds like something in a music hall.


3 flatmates. 1 indian girl (loud, has friends over, cooks, leaves 20% of her mess behind, but also does some cleaning), 1 south indian guy (works in real estate, eats out, busy), one kiwi guy (short, kind of nice, talks on the phone a lot, has some kind of undisclosed health issue, idk if he works).

a conservatory is like a glasshouse attached to the house. its like a big porch (veranda? idk the difference), enclosed with glass walls and a glass roof. all we are growing in there is mildew though. we keep an over abundance of furniture out there and bikes. it's also the main entrance to the house.


----------



## momentsunset

Started running a few ads for my business. It's really, really difficult for me to put myself and my work out there online.
Doing so, I open myself up to judgment from possibly thousands of people, and people that are not always nice. It's something that is strange and I am not used to. But if I don't at least try I will regret it, and could stop my business from growing.


----------



## Everlily

I walked outside without too much anxiety.


----------



## AffinityWing

Made interview appointment with a manager on the phone

I don't remember myself sounding that natural with strangers on the phone, ever. I guess practice really does make perfect. Well, I don't want to get ahead of myself calling it "perfect", but considering I had to take breathers before calling people before, drink water to try and calm down, and still couldn't get myself to do it, it is something.


----------



## Kevin001

Picked up my turkey from work phew


----------



## twitchy666

B o r e d o m


----------



## twitchy666

*overcome*

stranded

mission fulfilled

perfect track record

deep paranoia.. √

gambles, risks

Bravo!

backups. limp-wristed?

everywhere... failure expectations

once, always driven by speed rush. racing all people. sharp acquisitions. dodging all the slow... queued behind... bottled fury. copying horror of 1990s checkout people gazing away from me into any four corners of this warehouse fabrication as I plop items on conveyor. wait behind self server conveyor combo. deepest trolley! 12 kids? big lorry parked outside? not average car? time... my priority = speeeeed! queue behind me as i wait for lazy, stupid, slow in front of me. then grabbing all my stuff frantically onto belt which not fragile(egz) 2 litre sealed, little things. pass over optical scanner, throw to any corner of measuring scale verifier... done, paid. bags. rush off behind the exit ambling queue, swiftly outracing everyone.. overtaking.. to security podium, plastic security tag detectors array... all old persons' zimmer frames.. bloated obese with all hordes of kids, I race with untouched trolley, then grab if about to collide with / injure those ahead. incoming at gates, swerve 'em too. concourse, same metal traffic dodging, sprinting in car park if castor wheels humming with rusty, derelict trolley.

Once, weeks ago, packed, starting engine failed! retry. go √ home. poignant indicator, reminder. again. other times... failed start at home! perfect signal. 24 hour battery removed to bedroom for charge. then ready. also checking backups confirming status they'll not serve. leave behind.

Once, another good startup. all way to supermarket. loaded. always poised for any event. won't start! retry! naah. several retries. car ahead a Mini striped red/white, lights on, pointed at me, in rain. they offer a jumpstart? naah. my planned stored procedure in place. straight to store not far from supermarket turf. time for remote battery replacement. heavy haulage on foot - hobbling gait OK. mild worries.. hope... expecting any car parked, not going home immediately, facing security staff: get roadside service! parking fees..? no police or handcuffs! no public liability accusations. hood & tailgate open in rain. all tools. battery swap. free of any human social involvement.. ie. software: sure want put that item back? scan item again. press YES. BeeP. "sure you want change THAT battery..?????!" any supermarket touchscreener? really want buy all those goods? change password? hood closed, tools packed away, old batt in back with safety caps. starting engine failed.. but.. one retry for this newbie. home. when use the car again? positive


----------



## Kevin001

Got an Uber in a weird location.


----------



## PandaBearx

I have pretty bad phone anxiety, but I scheduled an appointment today. So that's a start.


----------



## 8888

There was something I was nervous and embarrassed to tell my therapist but I managed to tell her anyway.


----------



## caelle

It's not a fear but the thought of it gives me anxiety. I went to the recycle center to recycle some stuff, all by myself. I hate doing new things by myself but I have gone a few times with other people. But finally going alone was intimidating but I survived.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I grabbed a blazing hot cast iron pan handle without meaning to and realized one of my deepest fears, which consists of burning the absolute and complete and total *PISS * out of myself.


----------



## komorikun

Sent an email to my landlord complaining about my fridge. I put a link to a video I took Sunday. The fridge was making a ghastly noise. 

Several times in past months I wanted to email him about various other complaints- huge amount of condensation and puddles on my windows, condensation on the door of my fridge, broken blinds he said he'd replace but never did, stove burner not sitting flat. I just never did because I was so depressed and defeated about this dump and because I don't like him coming inside my apartment.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

.


----------



## Kevin001

Got picked up in front of coworkers


----------



## Kevin001

Texted my pastor eek....he's getting me set up for prison ministry...just anxious about what it entails and if I'll have free days to actually do it. I just want to be an option at least though.


----------



## bsmith114

I just did two presentations today. The first one was a mess, but I did it at least. The second one I only talked for maybe 30 seconds, so it was easy.


----------



## Mr RR

*Fear of interviews*

I fear giving interviews .I am jobless from last three years.(3 years before I breakup which led me into depression for almost 2 years ,lost job,was lonely,all my self confidence and self esteem shattered ). Now I want to put my life back on the track and get a job but when i go for interview I feel like running away.But I have started facing it and with each interview my confidence is increasing.


----------



## Kevin001

Texted my old teacher saying thanks but no thanks on the job offer.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Texted my old teacher saying thanks but no thanks on the job offer.


What was the job offer? Not a great job?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> What was the job offer? Not a great job?


Working for Primerica. Only commission based and goes by the people you get to buy their products/insurance.


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Working for Primerica. Only commission based and goes by the people you get to buy their products/insurance.


Sounds like a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Sounds like a pyramid scheme.


Close but its legit and legal.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Texted my old teacher saying thanks but no thanks on the job offer.


Sounds like a good move, turning it down. God has the right job for you, hang in there.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Sounds like a good move, turning it down. God has the right job for you, hang in there.


Yeah ofc, Romans 8:28 . Thanks.


----------



## Citrine79

Not a fan of crowds or taking the subway. I attended a sporting event and not only did I enjoy the event but I dealt with the crowd okay as well. Subway didn’t bother me either.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Introduced myself to a new employee at work and shook hands with her. 

Also asked a question in front of a group. Big step for me


----------



## White Shirt Guy

Playing board/card games with family. It can get intense with how competitive some of my family members are.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Yesterday, someone moved out of the way for me. I had NO IDEA that they moved out of the way for me, and I was wearing headphones. When I walked past she yelled "thank you" passively aggresively at me as I didn't thank her. I had headphones on and was confused at what was going on, but then I realised. Then my SA started increasing massively. Started becoming tense, feeling like a terrible human that should never leave my house. 

But I've been practising mindfullness like crazy so I was trying my best do detach myself from the negative thought.

And then I realised. It's not my fault she shouted at me. She misinterpreted the situation, and just assumed I knew that she moved out of the way for me. And that's her problem for just assuming things. 

I heard a quote once "The reason why most relationships break down is because we assume the other is a mind reader". It is so true. When i think of all the people that have wronged me it's because i just assume that they should know what I'm thinking. But it's not true, and you gotta be communicative. And this woman just thought that I was a mind reader. And that's her problem. Not mine.

Everyday I can feel myself getting mentally stronger, and I love it


----------



## Kevin001

~ Took Lyft to get haircut
~ Lady saw me waiting on a ride


----------



## hyacinth girl

made a phone call to my gp. Got a nice little adrenaline rush afterwards! It's weird that even though I used the phone quite a lot in my last job without too much difficulty I still feel very anxious about making private calls.


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

I returned the peer specialist's phone call.


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

I walked to the park by myself.


----------



## john.myles

I faced my social anxiety and put myself out there, so I could be in nature. Nature who nourishes my soul.


----------



## srschirm

I talked to my financial advisor after not having talked to him for a while. Very nice guy.


----------



## staticradio725

The fear I faced today is that I came back to this forum even when, every time I post something, the following day I'm like, "omg why did you post that, that was so stupid. Time to run from your mistakes and never come back, you failure human!"
I'm exaggerating, of course. But only a little 
(I should probably clarify that I don't use social media or anything like that, so even interacting with strangers online can be challenging for me sometimes)


----------



## blue2

Went into a shopping centre, lots of people & piped Christmas music, it was hell but I made it through once again, emerged victorious with giant box of teabags :yay


----------



## VIncymon

I asked a girl out. I just went for it. And she said yes. So....fingers crossed.

I know ppl say you shouldn't date to soon after a bad break-up etc.....but hey, its not like I was the one who ended the relationship. I've got nothing to feel guilty about, and I'm done crying over what could have been.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

VIncymon said:


> I asked a girl out. I just went for it. And she said yes. So....fingers crossed.
> 
> I know ppl say you shouldn't date to soon after a bad break-up etc.....but hey, its not like I was the one who ended the relationship. I've got nothing to feel guilty about, and I'm done crying over what could have been.


Great job. Takes a lot of courage. Was this just a random women in public you asked out or someone you knew?

Yes I also agree no need to wait after most breakups. Especially one that you didnt end yourself


----------



## NotFullyHere

Went to a job interview...it was so stressful just summing up the courage to get there. All in all I thought it went well, I talked casually and so I'm hoping I got the job.:grin2:


----------



## FloridaGuy48

NotFullyHere said:


> Went to a job interview...it was so stressful just summing up the courage to get there. All in all I thought it went well, I talked casually and so I'm hoping I got the job.:grin2:


Job interviews take a lot of courage and are very stressful. Hope you get the job


----------



## NotFullyHere

chrisinmd said:


> Job interviews take a lot of courage and are very stressful. Hope you get the job


Thank you! Fingers' crossed.


----------



## VIncymon

chrisinmd said:


> VIncymon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked a girl out. I just went for it. And she said yes. So....fingers crossed.
> 
> I know ppl say you shouldn't date to soon after a bad break-up etc.....but hey, its not like I was the one who ended the relationship. I've got nothing to feel guilty about, and I'm done crying over what could have been.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job. Takes a lot of courage. Was this just a random women in public you asked out or someone you knew?
> 
> Yes I also agree no need to wait after most breakups. Especially one that you didnt end yourself
Click to expand...

An old high school friend. Another old high school classmate recommended her after I told her about my breakup...(girl A is kinda like an unofficial counsellor...so after I told her my story ..she then said..well xyz is single....here's her number).

So....I think the date went well. But I'm not really sure....I mean we talked a lot, did different things together. Umm, I dunno know how/when I should call her again....I'm terribly out of practise and I hate the uncertainty of it all....


----------



## FloridaGuy48

VIncymon said:


> An old high school friend. Another old high school classmate recommended her after I told her about my breakup...(girl A is kinda like an unofficial counsellor...so after I told her my story ..she then said..well xyz is single....here's her number).
> 
> So....I think the date went well. But I'm not really sure....I mean we talked a lot, did different things together. Umm, I dunno know how/when I should call her again....I'm terribly out of practise and I hate the uncertainty of it all....


Just send her a call or text saying you had a great time and want to hang out again. No set time you need to wait. I would wait a day or 2 at least so you dont seem to eager or desperate. Want her to think you have your own life and things your busy with as well


----------

